# Quella sera che le farfalle invasero Topolinia



## Rebecca (4 Settembre 2007)

Ragazzi sono in forma.
A casa da sola. Dopo la mia corsetta serale. 
Non cammino più con il radar attivato per cogliere tracce di vita cialtronesca in giro.
Sorrido, parlo con le vecchiette alla fermata dell'autobus, cammino bella dritta e non come se avessi il peso del mondo sulle spalle.
Tutto merito di Basettoni? No, merito mio (e anche un po' vostro, va...)
Basettoni semmai è la prova concreta che esiste vita dopo il Cialtry.
Anche se non è successo niente, è la prova che non è vero che non riuscirò più ad emozionarmi. Ancora mi si contorcono le budella se penso a Cialtry e Grugno, ma scaccio abilmente il pensiero un po' più in là.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Settembre 2007)

*Infatti*



Rita ha detto:


> Ragazzi sono in forma.
> A casa da sola. Dopo la mia corsetta serale.
> Non cammino più con il radar attivato per cogliere tracce di vita cialtronesca in giro.
> Sorrido, parlo con le vecchiette alla fermata dell'autobus, cammino bella dritta e non come se avessi il peso del mondo sulle spalle.
> ...


Ti vedo on the road e ...capelli al vento!
Non ho fatto in tempo a postare e ti sei cambiata ...e sei anche cambiata...  

	
	
		
		
	


	






















P.S. Mi riferisco agli avatar


----------



## Rebecca (4 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti vedo on the road e ...capelli al vento!


Guarda meglio


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Guarda meglio


 
tieni lo "tuppolo" in capo?


----------



## Rebecca (4 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> tieni lo "tuppolo" in capo?


hai visto che sexy???


----------



## Rebecca (4 Settembre 2007)

*Sobillatori!*

Qui mi si provoca... Anzi, non qui, lì... Su quell'altro post ancora dedicato al Cialtry... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Si vuole che io racconti... mah...


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Qui mi si provoca... Anzi, non qui, lì... Su quell'altro post ancora dedicato al Cialtry...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aprine uno su basettoni. dai.


----------



## Rebecca (4 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> aprine uno su basettoni. dai.


Guarda, ho messo un sondaggio... vediamo...


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Settembre 2007)

Si sente che l'ormone è partito.


----------



## Rebecca (4 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Si sente che l'ormone è partito.


Non è mica una bella cosa, dal momento che non conosco ancora lo stato civile.
E non c'avrei tanta volta di rimettermi nelle rogne...


----------



## Iago (5 Settembre 2007)

*sondaggio*



Rita ha detto:


> Guarda, ho messo un sondaggio... vediamo...



...ma dov'è la domanda???


----------



## Iago (5 Settembre 2007)

*Rita*

...trovata e votato....a che ora iniziaaa???


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

*A furor di popolo...*

...conto. 
sapete, è una questione di democrazia.


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

*Invero*

... c'è poco da contare (ma vedrete che la saprò tirar lunga)
E' una questione di polpaccio (grazie mr silkepil 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )

Basettoni è un giovane uomo grande e grosso, forte e solare che a volte è solcato da un velo di malinconia come il sole lo è da una nuvola passeggera. Basettoni vive qui a topolinia ma passa gran tempo sulle montagne di Big Bear (@lex questa è per te) insieme a Yeti a cui vagamente somiglia per la peluria bianca che gli incornicia il viso.
Conosco per lavoro Basettoni 4? 5? anni fa di fronte a una pasta e fagioli con le cotiche. Uomo colto e studioso, Basettoni ha 60 anni.

Nel corso degli anni cupido 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ha lanciato strali che non sono andati a segno. Lui galante mi adulava (nel solito bar, dove non viene più di una volta al mese), ma non ci si faceva caso.

Nel febbraio 2006 Basettoni sente che dico alla Banda Bassotti che mi appropinquavo a celebrare il mio ennesimo san valentino senza cuoricini e auguri 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  vari. Il 14 febbraio Basettoni chiama il mio ufficio, mi si fa passare e... non mi trova. Confessa il giorno dopo e ne guadagna il mio numero di cellulare che non usa.

L'8 marzo 2007 Basettoni mi manda il suo primo e per molto tempo unico sms... ho qualcosa per te. Lo incontro casualmente sotto casa mia e fioccano mimose.

Pochi giorni fa io, Basettoni, Brigitta e Paperoga ci troviamo attorno a un tavolino con fagioli salsiccia e chianti,  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 dove amabilmente trascorriamo 5 ore. Ad un certo punto due ginocchia si scontrano... bum... corrente... farfalline... Lui nella foga della discussione mi acchiappa il collo con il braccio e mi attira a se dicendomi qualcosa all'orecchio che assolutamente non capisco e io arrossisco come una pupattola 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 . Poi mentre continua con nonchalance il suo impegnatissimo discorso, con fare amichevole e non nascosto alla vista dei commensali, del barista e degli astanti... sottopone il mio polpaccio destro a un massaggio come  lo si fa tra amici che hanno confidenza.
Si va a casa.
Arriva l'sms sulla bella serata.

punto. stop. finish. the end.

ah, quella notte me lo sogno.


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> *Si va a casa.*


Ognuno la propria, intendo


----------



## Grande82 (5 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> ... c'è poco da contare (ma vedrete che la saprò tirar lunga)
> E' una questione di polpaccio (grazie mr silkepil
> 
> 
> ...


....io avevo capito che a paperopoli erano pochi i paperi... com'è possibile che ancora la Cronaca di Paperopoli non abbioa pubblicato info sul suo stato civile???????


----------



## Iago (5 Settembre 2007)

*burp*

...ho mangiato una busta intera di mandorle pralinate e non sappiamo cosa ti ha detto all'orecchio?!

...cosa sogni se non sai cosa ti ha detto?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Brigitta quanti anni ha??


----------



## Grande82 (5 Settembre 2007)

Comunque le farfalle, quando le si racconta, sfarfallano ancora, vero?
Ritina, se qui non si sa lo stato civile non si comincia neppure!!!!
Voglio una promessa solenne!!!!
Almeno hai capito che le farfalle sono in te e non in chi ti guarda!!!!!!
Buonanotte, piccola!!!


----------



## Grande82 (5 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Ognuno la propria, intendo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2007)

*saggezza!*



Grande82 ha detto:


> Comunque le farfalle, quando le si racconta, sfarfallano ancora, vero?
> Ritina, se qui non si sa lo stato civile non si comincia neppure!!!!
> Voglio una promessa solenne!!!!
> Almeno hai capito che *le farfalle sono in te* e non in chi ti guarda!!!!!!
> Buonanotte, piccola!!!


Ma quanto è saggia questa ex Piccola!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2007)

*Però però*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma quanto è saggia questa ex Piccola!


E' quello che dico nella mia firma (saggia anch'io!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ....io avevo capito che a paperopoli erano pochi i paperi... com'è possibile che ancora la Cronaca di Paperopoli non abbioa pubblicato info sul suo stato civile???????


 
Topolinia è così piccola, la gente sempre la stessa che la riservatezza è una specie di kit di sopravvivenza. Insomma se ci fosse il pettegolezzo, si sarebbero esauriti i partner disponibili ai giri di valzer...


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...ho mangiato una busta intera di mandorle pralinate e non sappiamo cosa ti ha detto all'orecchio?!
> 
> ...cosa sogni se non sai cosa ti ha detto??
> 
> ...


come quei film che non si capisce se il mostro omicida è morto...
sognavo che ci cercavamo per le vie della metropoli...
brigitta ha circa 45 anni


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

*Hic sunt leones*



Grande82 ha detto:


> Comunque le farfalle, quando le si racconta, sfarfallano ancora, vero?
> Ritina, se qui non si sa lo stato civile non si comincia neppure!!!!
> Voglio una promessa solenne!!!!
> Almeno hai capito che le farfalle sono in te e non in chi ti guarda!!!!!!
> Buonanotte, piccola!!!


Sai quelle farfalle dell'amazzonia che fanno anche 10 cm di apertura alare? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




No, no, non si comincia neppure... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma lo sento che non è libero 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non l'ho contattato, non l'ho cercato, non si è fatto vivo.
Solo che ora so che il Cialtry non è le colonne d'ercole.


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' quello che dico nella mia firma (saggia anch'io!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è quello che dico anche io nella mia


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2007)

*già*



Rita ha detto:


> è quello che dico anche io nella mia


Ma a te suscitano ...problemi digestivi ...


----------



## Verena67 (5 Settembre 2007)

*Io ho votato...*

.."non potrei vivere senza"!

Bentornata Rituccia!!


----------



## Iris (5 Settembre 2007)

Tanto lo farebbe lo stesso, a prescindere dal sondaggio.


----------



## Iago (5 Settembre 2007)

*bassettoni e brigitta*



Rita ha detto:


> come quei film che non si capisce se il mostro omicida è morto...
> sognavo che ci cercavamo per le vie della metropoli...
> brigitta ha circa 45 anni



...secondo me Bassettoni è troppo vecchio per Brigitta...


----------



## Rita noloh (5 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...secondo me Bassettoni è troppo vecchio per Brigitta...


Aohhhh? basettoni con brigitta non c'entra nulla...


----------



## Iago (5 Settembre 2007)

*????*



Rita noloh ha detto:


> Aohhhh? basettoni con brigitta non c'entra nulla...



...e Brigitta con chi c'entra? solo con Paperone?

(cmq, Bassettoni è troppo vecchio)


----------



## La Lupa (5 Settembre 2007)

Ho creato un mostro.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io c'ho paura, c'ho. 


Rita, l'unica cosa veramente fondamentale è sapere cosa ti mormorò all'orecchio.
Porco cane.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Una cosa tipo "c'ho un buco nel calzino, mi ci daresti due punti?" avrebbe fugato molti dubbi.


E' giusto che tu sappia che ho votato per il ban.


----------



## Iris (5 Settembre 2007)

*Lupa*

Non credere..questa è un "mostro" di suo..io l'ho sempre detto. Ritanon è la vittima. Rita è il peggiore dei carnefici!!!!


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> .."non potrei vivere senza"!
> 
> Bentornata Rituccia!!


Tesoro... è l'unica risposta giusta


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e Brigitta con chi c'entra? solo con Paperone?
> 
> (cmq, Bassettoni è troppo vecchio)


No, allora brigitta, basettoni, paperoga e erano lì tutti insieme (e insieme a me) ma non c'entrano niente l'uno con la'ltro/a.


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Settembre 2007)

*ora mi diverto ))*



Rita ha detto:


> ... c'è poco da contare (ma vedrete che la saprò tirar lunga)
> E' una questione di polpaccio (grazie mr silkepil
> 
> 
> ...








Ha fatto sto sforzo...
Quanti giorni son passati da quella notte Rita?


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> *E' giusto che tu sappia che ho votato per il ban.*


Tesoro, ANCHE questa è l'UNICA risposta giusta...


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Tesoro, ANCHE questa è l'UNICA risposta giusta...


No, io ho votato per la seconda


----------



## Grande82 (5 Settembre 2007)

E' giusto che tu sappia che non ho dormito stanotte pensando a come fare a sapere se è impegnato o no........


----------



## Iris (5 Settembre 2007)

Io ho votato Non potrei vivere senza...
Tanto so che non c'è niente da fare con te!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Io ti amo così....


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Io ho votato Non potrei vivere senza...
> Tanto so che non c'è niente da fare con te!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Pur'io


----------



## Verena67 (5 Settembre 2007)

*OT Ci provano? Non ci provano?*

Rite', ma come la mano sul polpaccio 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Sono quei gesti che non sai mai. Cattivo gusto? Eccessiva confidenza? Ce stanno a provà?

Giorni fa sono stata invitata a colazione (cappuccino + brioche) da un signore che frequento per lavoro (diciamo che lui è nella condizione di dover chiedere a noi dei favori...).

Continuavo ad aspettare che mi parlasse delle pratiche (con me lo fanno sempre ne ho a migliaia 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   E la mia reputazione è immacolata, almeno spero!).

Lui...del piu' del meno.

Al termine del cappuccino, con una domanda che non c'entrava niente, mi mette la mano sulle mie.

Ci sta un secondino di troppo.

Io mi scosto piaaaanoooo (non volevo far vedere che pensassi fosse un approccio).

Secondo voi una cosa così...approccio o gentilezza professionale?

Mah....


Bacio!

P.s. Sottinteso che piuttosto di avere un altra relazione mi faccio monaca. In Siberia.


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ha fatto sto sforzo...
> Quanti giorni son passati da quella notte Rita?


Cade il settimanario domani.


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> No, io ho votato per la seconda


ANCHE questa, cara...


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Io ho votato Non potrei vivere senza...
> Tanto so che non c'è niente da fare con te!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Rite', ma come la mano sul polpaccio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Domanda retorica?
Ce sta a provà !!!


----------



## Verena67 (5 Settembre 2007)

*Una settimana...*

...non è un po' troppo?

bacio!


----------



## Grande82 (5 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Rite', ma come la mano sul polpaccio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In linea generale direi approccio...... però.... dipende.... potrebbe essere una di quelle persone che necessitano del contatto fisico per sentirsi a loro agio con gli alri, senza pensare che gli altri non lo vogliono il contatto!
Oppure voleva sondare il terreno... magari gli piaci...
Valuta nel seguito e prendi provvedimenti.... poverino... non sa che tra la vita e il forum si trova difronte una professionista!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (5 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Domanda retorica?
> Ce sta a provà !!!


Io su queste cose sono sempre stata in dubbio, anche da ragazza....

Bacio!


----------



## Grande82 (5 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...non è un po' troppo?
> 
> bacio!


troppo per cosa?


----------



## Iris (5 Settembre 2007)

*Verena*

Basta che gli dai una sedia sulle gengive. Non credo ci siano monache in Siberia


----------



## Verena67 (5 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> In linea generale direi approccio...... però.... dipende.... potrebbe essere una di quelle persone che necessitano del contatto fisico per sentirsi a loro agio con gli alri, senza pensare che gli altri non lo vogliono il contatto!
> Oppure voleva sondare il terreno... magari gli piaci...
> Valuta nel seguito e prendi provvedimenti.... poverino... non sa che tra la vita e il forum si trova difronte una professionista!!!!


in effetti 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Si, la cosa dubbia è che è un tipo gentile, espansivo. Pero' tra di noi c'è un rapporto professionale per cui di solito è iperformale modello lui - suddito - noi - re (noi siamo un ente), per cui non so...mah...

Bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2007)

*????????*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Io su queste cose sono sempre stata in dubbio, anche da ragazza....
> 
> Bacio!


Dubbio? Mica ti ha messo uno mano sulla spalla per guidarti al ristorante (gesto galante) ...una mano sulle gambe ...è mano sulle gambe...


----------



## Verena67 (5 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Basta che gli dai una sedia sulle gengive. Non credo ci siano monache in Siberia


 
dici di no? Ortodossi?

Che ne dici delle Far Oer?!

Bacio!


----------



## Grande82 (5 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dubbio? Mica ti ha messo uno mano sulla spalla per guidarti al ristorante (gesto galante) ...una mano sulle gambe ...è mano sulle gambe...


...era una mano sulla mano.....
persa, tu sei una gran donna, ma leggi sempre per il peggio!!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (5 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dubbio? Mica ti ha messo uno mano sulla spalla per guidarti al ristorante (gesto galante) ...una mano sulle gambe ...è mano sulle gambe...


Non sulle gambe, sulle mani! (a me!)
Quello delle Gambe è Basettoni di Rita!!

Bacio!

p.s. Non sarebbe sopravvissuto a tanto


----------



## Grande82 (5 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non sulle gambe, sulle mani! (a me!)
> Quello delle Gambe è Basettoni di Rita!!
> 
> Bacio!


tutti rita li trova!!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Rite', ma come la mano sul polpaccio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

queste cose mi irritano, sono sincera Vere.

qualsiasi cosa siano , se mi provocano  imbarazzo NON RICHIESTO, mi danno fastidio . punto.

E' il secondino di troppo che giustamente la differenza. E loro lo sanno. E lo fanno, deliberatamente. e altrettanto deliberatamente vengono sfan...in automatico.


Le altre come la pensano? mi interessa conoscere la reazione di altre Pimpe.


----------



## Iris (5 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> dici di no? Ortodossi?
> 
> Che ne dici delle Far Oer?!
> 
> Bacio!


Guarda al limite foche monache 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Miii che battuta!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2007)

*Pardon*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Non sulle gambe, sulle mani! (a me!)
> Quello delle Gambe è Basettoni di Rita!!
> 
> Bacio!


Ho riletto ...sulle mani mi sembra peggio...
Ma dipende dalla sensibilità individuale...
Io ho messo una mano sul braccio o su una gamba a un'amica ...ma una mano sulle mani ....


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

*Verena,, Miciolidia*

Non è che questo di punto in bianco mi afferra il polpaccio come fosse uno stinco del.... ehm maiale  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .

C'era l'escalation, no? Logico! Il ginocchietto, la corrente, i sorrisetti, la pausa sigaretta e gli occhioni alla amelionda, il sussurro da esegesi filologica... E l'sms "sei bellissima" della scorsa settimana... Nell'atmosfera rilassata del chianti...


----------



## Verena67 (5 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> troppo per cosa?


 
nel senso, se vuoi far partire una storia aspetti una settimana?!

Mi pare un po' troppo....

Bacio!


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Guarda al limite foche monache
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grande82 (5 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> queste cose mi irritano, sono sincera Vere.
> 
> qualsiasi cosa siano , se mi provocano imbarazzo NON RICHIESTO, mi danno fastidio . punto.
> 
> ...


a me viene da ridere.
Sia quando ne sento parlare sia quando ne vedo o provo sulla pelle!
In genere sorrido, uno di quei sorrisi che si vede che sono di circostanza e mi allontano o rispondo tiepidamente se si tratta di approcci verbali. L'umiliazione di sentirsi rifiutati e poco considerati normalmente  è sufficiente!


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...non è un po' troppo?
> 
> bacio!








  Cioè?


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Settembre 2007)

*iago*



Iago ha detto:


> ...ho mangiato una busta intera di mandorle pralinate e non sappiamo cosa ti ha detto all'orecchio?!
> 
> ...cosa sogni se non sai cosa ti ha detto??
> 
> ...


ma 
secondo te...gli avrà cantato "l'ave maria"?


----------



## Grande82 (5 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> nel senso, se vuoi far partire una storia aspetti una settimana?!
> 
> Mi pare un po' troppo....
> 
> Bacio!


E' il fattore che mi fa pensare sia sposato.. l'attesa per sondare il terreno ed evitare di impelagarsi con una che si fa film....
Fargliela credere ma mai troppo.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2007)

*Appunto*



Rita ha detto:


> Non è che questo di punto in bianco mi afferra il polpaccio come fosse uno stinco del.... ehm maiale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per te era evidente che "ci stavi" a sperimentare.
Verena no e in una situazione di lavoro...


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> a me viene da ridere.
> Sia quando ne sento parlare sia quando ne vedo o provo sulla pelle!
> In genere sorrido, uno di quei sorrisi che si vede che sono di circostanza e mi allontano o rispondo tiepidamente se si tratta di approcci verbali. L'umiliazione di sentirsi rifiutati e poco considerati normalmente è sufficiente!


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> E' il fattore che mi fa pensare sia sposato.. l'attesa per sondare il terreno ed evitare di impelagarsi con una che si fa film....
> Fargliela credere ma mai troppo.....


Già... E magari c'ha pure un amante gelosa 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Siccome NON è timido, pobabilmente hai tagione tu. Però forse non sonda, forse è pentito. Ma sono solo supposizioni...


----------



## Verena67 (5 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per te era evidente che "ci stavi" a sperimentare.
> Verena no e in una situazione di lavoro...


 
Io tra l'altro parlo sempre con questa persona dei miei figli, di mio marito, etc. 

Per quello mi è sembrato inopportuno...

Bacio!


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per te era evidente che "ci stavi" a sperimentare.
> Verena no e in una situazione di lavoro...


Quella è la differenza... Nello stesso posto di punto in bianco un giorno uno mi ha messo la mano sul ginocchio. Vedeste la iena che ne è uscita.


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Non è che questo di punto in bianco mi afferra il polpaccio come fosse uno stinco del.... ehm maiale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e comè il sussurro da esegesi filologica?

a.un rutto aspirato

b. rutto con una sola presa di fiato.


c. rutto con modulazione.


d rutto con abbellimento

e. rutto filato.






  ?


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

E comunque è stata un'escalation "impalpabile", davvero accennata, sotto gli occhi dei testimoni... per questo ancora più intrigante...


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> E comunque è stata un'escalation "impalpabile", davvero accennata, sotto gli occhi dei testimoni... per questo ancora più intrigante...


inzomma, hai detto che ne ha già fatta fuori una, vedovo. e ora non sai quale sia il suo stato civile....mumble...


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e comè il sussurro da esegesi filologica?
> 
> a.un rutto aspirato
> 
> ...


 





Un dolce stormire di fronde...


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> inzomma, hai detto che ne ha già fatta fuori una, vedovo. e ora non sai quale sia il suo stato civile....mumble...


noooooooo!
se l'è inventato qualcuno che è vedovo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2007)

*Per me*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Io tra l'altro parlo sempre con questa persona dei miei figli, di mio marito, etc.
> 
> Per quello mi è sembrato inopportuno...
> 
> Bacio!


Più che inopportuno cafone!


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Un dolce stormire di fronde...


ambeh....



Certo che se dopo una settimana sto Basetto non si è fatto sentire...che va cercanno allora? lo stinco al Chianti sulla dentiera?


----------



## Grande82 (5 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io tra l'altro parlo sempre con questa persona dei miei figli, di mio marito, etc.
> 
> Per quello mi è sembrato inopportuno...
> 
> Bacio!


Bastasse essere inopportuni, a fermarli!


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Più che inopportuno cafone!


 
yes...la porche..lo aveva preannunciato..zia micia ....non si sbaglia 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ora le distruggiamo subito tutto e cosi Rita ci amerà ancora di piu'.


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Settembre 2007)

vado a rosicchiare a dopo Rita e Pimpe.


----------



## Grande82 (5 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Già... E magari c'ha pure un amante gelosa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pentito??????
Prova a dirlo a lui.... sai che risponderebbe?
"Scusa, cara, la cerco sul dizionario e poi ti dico, non la conosco stà parola!"


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> yes...la porche..lo aveva preannunciato..zia micia ....non si sbaglia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non è vedovo e non c'ha la porche. non so nemmeno se ce l'ha la macchina,,,,


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> vado a rosicchiare a dopo Rita e Pimpe.


vado dal parrucchiere... domani è il settimanario e il giovedì è serata!
a dopo


----------



## Grande82 (5 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> vado dal parrucchiere... domani è il settimanario e il giovedì è serata!
> a dopo


cara, ma quella bella acconciatura che hai?
La rovini così?


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2007)

*Rita*

big bear?
e ch'è dè?


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> big bear?
> e ch'è dè?


la montagna dove hanno il cottage i forrester, chiaro no?


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

*verena ha ragione*

...se fosse interessato si sarebbe fatto vivo da un tot...


----------



## Verena67 (5 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> la montagna dove hanno il cottage i forrester, chiaro no?


 
questa la sapevo pure io che non guardo Beautiful che 3 vv. l'anno (Natale - Pasqua - Ferragosto)!!

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (5 Settembre 2007)

*Si, Verena ha ragione...*



Rita ha detto:


> ...se fosse interessato si sarebbe fatto vivo da un tot...


Sono anch'io una Heroes: il mio talento speciale è che ho sempre ragione 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Pero' tienti pronta per l'opzione due: il tipo che richiama oltre il limite regolamentare perché non è così preso, ma metti mai.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Bacio


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sono anch'io una Heroes: il mio talento speciale è che ho sempre ragione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

*e' deciso*

si rinuncia anche a basettoni... 
mica posso rimettermi in un'altra nevrosi... un conto se ci sei già dentro, ma buttarvicisi a pesce...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




se gli interessava mi contattava... anzi mo' cancello anche il suo numero.
che poi salta anche fuori che è sposato...
dai su rituccia stasera sei un po' avvilita, ma sei anche bravina, sai?!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2007)

*Sì*



Rita ha detto:


> si rinuncia anche a basettoni...
> mica posso rimettermi in un'altra nevrosi... un conto se ci sei già dentro, ma buttarvicisi a pesce...
> 
> 
> ...


...e sei carina in rosso col cerchietto


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...e sei carina in rosso col cerchietto


mi hai convinta, ero andata a cambiarmi... ma mi son rimessa in rosso..


----------



## Iago (5 Settembre 2007)

*Brigitta*

...e cmq, pure di qua non c'ho capito un ca***

...vabbuò...un bacio a Brigitta

(Basettoni non me la conta giusta...dovevamo sapere cosa ti ha detto all'orecchio)


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> la montagna dove hanno il cottage i forrester, chiaro no?


aaaaaaaaaaaaah!
sisi chiaro!


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> questa la sapevo pure io che non guardo Beautiful che 3 vv. l'anno (Natale - Pasqua - Ferragosto)!!
> 
> Bacio!


e questo pensi deponga a tuo favore?


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e cmq, pure di qua non c'ho capito un ca***
> 
> ...vabbuò...un bacio a Brigitta
> 
> (Basettoni non me la conta giusta...dovevamo sapere cosa ti ha detto all'orecchio)


 
Uffi Iago 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .
brigitta non c'entra nulla è solo una che era là... 
basettoni mi par di ricordare che abbia detto qualcosa sulla mia timidezza


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> questa la sapevo pure io che non guardo Beautiful che 3 vv. l'anno (Natale - Pasqua - Ferragosto)!!
> 
> Bacio!


 
eh certo, sei troppo impegnata a leggere me...


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2007)

senti un pò pamerita, ma costui porta la fede al dito?
a quell'età di solito (e sottolineo di solito) e sono sposati la portano....


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e cmq, pure di qua non c'ho capito un ca***


cos'è che non hai capito?


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> senti un pò pamerita, ma costui porta la fede al dito?
> a quell'età di solito (e sottolineo di solito) e sono sposati la portano....


no, ma non la portava nemmeno cialtry (oddio, mi pare almeno)...


----------



## Iago (5 Settembre 2007)

*sempre lei...*



Rita ha detto:


> cos'è che non hai capito?









































chi è Brigitta.....


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> no, ma non la portava nemmeno cialtry (oddio, mi pare almeno)...


ma sarai mica cecata come una talpa (anche se sei una papera)?


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ma sarai mica cecata come una talpa (anche se sei una papera)?


no, mi è solo venuto il dubbio... ho verificato... non la portava...


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> chi è Brigitta.....


uffa... brigitta è una che conosciamo sia io sia basettoni sia paperoga e stavamo seduti noi 4 a magna'


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2007)

*fede*

Non significa nulla uno/a può non portarla perché dà fastidio... io non portavo la fede ...mio marito sì


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> no, mi è solo venuto il dubbio... ho verificato... non la portava...


sai dove abita? sai il cognome? se sai queste informazioni allora vai lì e guardi sul citofono. se sul citofono insieme al suo cognome ce n'è un'altro allora è sposato altrimenti è single. ci sei?


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> sai dove abita? sai il cognome? se sai queste informazioni allora vai lì e guardi sul citofono. se sul citofono insieme al suo cognome ce n'è un'altro allora è sposato altrimenti è single. ci sei?


certo ad entrambe le domande, ma mica posso farmi beccare a leggere i citofoni....


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non significa nulla uno/a può non portarla perché dà fastidio... io non portavo la fede ...mio marito sì


e vabbeh! era un'idea come un'altra....mò voglio sapere pure io se è sposato.....


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> certo ad entrambe le domande, ma mica posso farmi beccare a leggere i citofoni....


al posto di startene qui a sventrarti/ci puoi andare di sera tardi e non ti vede nessuno!!!


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> al posto di startene qui a sventrarti/ci puoi andare di sera tardi e non ti vede nessuno!!!


 e magari lui torna a casa all'una di notte come quell'altra sera...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




e poi non mi ha chiata quindi non vi sembra meglio lasciar perdere prima di combinarne un'altra delle mie????


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Settembre 2007)

*persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non significa nulla uno/a può non portarla perché dà fastidio... io non portavo la fede ...mio marito sì


Tu non la portavi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   colpo di scena


sciagurata, malafemmena, ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	










'tacci sua


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> e magari lui torna a casa all'una di notte come quell'altra sera...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ritozza, ma allora me lo sono inventato che fosse vedovo e avesse due figli grandi uno avvocato e l'altro non mi ricordo...e che tiene il machhinones...

sto de fori


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> e magari lui torna a casa all'una di notte come quell'altra sera...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
beh...certo che non chiamarti dopo una settimana è quantomeno un segno un pochino diverso da quello che uno stinco , essendo stato accarezzato, si aspetterebbe.


...cambia giostra...mi sa che è meglio Rita....


chiedi ad un uomo qui dentro cosa ne penza.


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> e magari lui torna a casa all'una di notte come quell'altra sera...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e che cavolo! ci vogliono 2 minuti!!!!! o abita in un condominio di 2500 appartamenti?
chi non risica.............


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ritozza, ma allora me lo sono inventato che fosse vedovo e avesse due figli grandi uno avvocato e l'altro non mi ricordo...e che tiene il machhinones...
> 
> sto de fori


yes... inventato... guarda qui (il messaggio 153)  http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=2361&page=16


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

*Tu, uomo...*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> beh...certo che non chiamarti dopo una settimana è quantomeno un segno un pochino diverso da quello che uno stinco , essendo stato accarezzato, si aspetterebbe.
> 
> 
> ...cambia giostra...mi sa che è meglio Rita....
> ...


 
uomo, che ne penzi?


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> e che cavolo! ci vogliono 2 minuti!!!!! o abita in un condominio di 2500 appartamenti?
> chi non risica.............


insomma, dai mi manca solo che vada a spiare casa sua. 
mi ha chiamata? no. e allora che sia sposato, fidanzato, accompagnato che mi cambia...?
se mi avesse chiamata magari allora...


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> insomma, dai mi manca solo che vada a spiare casa sua.
> mi ha chiamata? no. e allora che sia sposato, fidanzato, accompagnato che mi cambia...?
> se mi avesse chiamata magari allora...


ma scusa hai fatto sesso con un ciglione che hai scritto che ami/avi 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   e adesso ti fai tutte 'ste sege mentali?
e la mia curiosità adesso dove la mettiamo?


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ma scusa hai fatto sesso con un ciglione che hai scritto che ami/avi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la prossima settimana torna chi può dirmi se è sposato, contento?
Per il resto ho fatto sesso con (ma cos'è 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )il cIglionr che forse amavo perchè ormai lo amavo (?)... ma devo ricacciarmi nei guai? e imparare dalle esperienze, no? non voglio fare a vita l'amante dell'uomo sposato. è così strano?


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> la prossima settimana torna chi può dirmi se è sposato, contento?
> Per il resto ho fatto sesso con (ma cos'è
> 
> 
> ...


aaaaaaaaaargh!!!!!!!!!
rita se è sposato molli l'osso ma se non fai una piccola ricerchina non lo saprai (e manco noi) mai!
se topolinia è vicino a milano ci vado io...mi dici il cognome e ti faccio da investigatore....


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2007)

nun ja famo ad aspettà 'na settimana!


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> aaaaaaaaaargh!!!!!!!!!
> rita se è sposato molli l'osso ma se non fai una piccola ricerchina non lo saprai (e manco noi) mai!
> se topolinia è vicino a milano ci vado io...mi dici il cognome e ti faccio da investigatore....


uffi, ma se non è sposato, comunque il mio polpaccio dice che non ha chiamato... e domani è una settimana...


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> nun ja famo ad aspettà 'na settimana!


allora dovevi votare b, non a


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> uffi, ma se non è sposato, comunque il mio polpaccio dice che non ha chiamato... e domani è una settimana...


azzz...ci potrebbero essere mille motivi per cui non si è fatto sentire. non si tocca un polpaccio, ginocchio o altro se una non ti piace almeno un pò. poi vedi tu rita......


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> allora dovevi votare b, non a


che ne sai cosa ho votato io?


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> azzz...ci potrebbero essere mille motivi per cui non si è fatto sentire. non si tocca un polpaccio, ginocchio o altro se una non ti piace almeno un pò. poi vedi tu rita......


dici?


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> dici?


si, a meno non sia un sessuomane....e un polpalccio è uguale ad un altro.......


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

*ha votato a*



@lex ha detto:


> che ne sai cosa ho votato io?


C'è un avviso grande così  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 sopra la domanda:
_Avviso: Questo è un sondaggio pubblico, gli altri utenti potranno visualizzare la/e scelta/e da te fatta/e. _


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

*GARDFIELD*

TU QUOQUE ADMIN MIO


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2007)

e poi freudianamente ti sei messa un'avatar che chiama qualcuno......


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> si, a meno non sia un sessuomane....e un polpalccio è uguale ad un altro.......


EH NO, EH!!!! dice che c'ho una pelle morbida...


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> e poi freudianamente ti sei messa un'avatar che chiama qualcuno......


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> C'è un avviso grande così
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma dove? io non lo vedo..........


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> EH NO, EH!!!! dice che c'ho una pelle morbida...


arizzzzzz........appunto!


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> e poi freudianamente ti sei messa un'avatar che chiama qualcuno......


mi sono cambiata


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


>


NON VALE!!!!!!!!!!!
ma come azz fai a cambiare avatar in 2 secondi?


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ma dove? io non lo vedo..........


 
sopra la domanda del sondaggio. e se visualizzi i risultati vedi chi ha votato cosa....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2007)

*lo sai...*



Rita ha detto:


> mi sono cambiata


Lo sai che sei sempre affascinante...
Però le mie preferite sono Amelia/Gioconda fascinosa e Amelia disfatta dalle pulizie...


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> NON VALE!!!!!!!!!!!
> ma come azz fai a cambiare avatar in 2 secondi?


 ma come??? ho solo cambiato posizione... e così come vado?


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo sai che sei sempre affascinante...
> Però le mie preferite sono Amelia/Gioconda fascinosa e Amelia disfatta dalle pulizie...


la seconda non ho avuto ancora l'onore ma sulla prima concordo, insieme alla gioconda sulla spider!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> arizzzzzz........appunto!


 appunto che?


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> ma come??? ho solo cambiato posizione... e così come vado?




















bene, come sempre!!!!!!

e poi "The woman in red" mi è sempre piaciuto....


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> *la seconda non ho avuto ancora l'onore* ma sulla prima concordo, insieme alla gioconda sulla spider!!!!!!!!


eccola....


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo sai che sei sempre affascinante...
> Però le mie preferite sono Amelia/Gioconda fascinosa e Amelia disfatta dalle pulizie...


 
voglio la ciabattina penzolante!!!!


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> appunto che?


appunto che non è un sessuomane.....e il tuo polpaccio è "speciale",diciamo così....


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> eccola....


piacere....sono l'ottavo nano...scrofalo.....


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> appunto che non è un sessuomane.....e il tuo polpaccio è "speciale",diciamo così....


ma poi giocava con la cinghietta del sandalo... anche quello è "speciale"?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2007)

*senza offesa...*



@lex ha detto:


> la seconda non ho avuto ancora l'onore ma sulla prima concordo, insieme alla gioconda sulla spider!!!!!!!!


invece il tuo ...non ha molto fascino e ..puzza pure un po'...
Ti faccio delle proposte (poi vedi gli effetti...)


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> ma poi giocava con la cinghietta del sandalo... anche quello è "speciale"?


magari non è sessuomane ma solo feticista   

	
	
		
		
	


	







​


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> invece il tuo ...non ha molto fascino e ..puzza pure un po'...
> Ti faccio delle proposte (poi vedi gli effetti...)


me spiasss...hic...ma ...hic...Teomondo non..hic...si tocca.............


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> magari non è sessuomane ma solo feticista


e con l'ossetto della caviglia quello che passa fuori...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2007)

*fa freddo*



Rita ha detto:


> voglio la ciabattina penzolante!!!!


...le infradito solo col caldo...


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> invece il tuo ...non ha molto fascino e ..puzza pure un po'...
> Ti faccio delle proposte (poi vedi gli effetti...)


ma lo fa per piacere a me...


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...le infradito solo col caldo...


vabbè... ma no il mocassino, eh?


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> e con l'ossetto della caviglia quello che passa fuori...


ti massaggiava il malleolo????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















beh allora è ammmmore!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2007)

*orribile*



@lex ha detto:


> me spiasss...hic...ma ...hic...Teomondo non..hic...si tocca.............


L'aveva anche mio suocera e poi mi ricorda Greggio che è uno degli esseri più viscidi e insopportabili che ci siano ...
CAMBIA!!! 
Ti prego


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ti massaggiava il malleolo?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vabbè, confesso, anche il sotto del tallone, sul bordo posteriore... è grave dottore?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2007)

*va bene?*



Rita ha detto:


> vabbè... ma no il mocassino, eh?


Van bene le ballerine? (A me andrebbero bene anche la gambe  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   )


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Van bene le ballerine? (A me andrebbero bene anche la gambe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rosse? come volevo comprarmele io


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2007)

*ehm*



Rita ha detto:


> rosse? come volevo comprarmele io


Le ho ...e anche viola e in camoscio viola e fucsia (e borse in tinta...)


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le ho ...e anche viola e in camoscio viola e fucsia (e borse in tinta...)


 
me le compro... forse... col mutuo...


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'aveva anche mio suocera e poi mi ricorda Greggio che è uno degli esseri più viscidi e insopportabili che ci siano ...
> CAMBIA!!!
> Ti prego


così va meglio?


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> vabbè, confesso, anche il sotto del tallone, sul bordo posteriore... è grave dottore?


e ognuno a caa sua?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2007)

*!*



@lex ha detto:


> così va meglio?


Sì ...almeno è simpatico!


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2007)

è tardi io mi ritiro nel porc..opss...vado a letto.....


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> così va meglio?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2007)

*...*



Rita ha detto:


>


E così tutti carini ....andiamo a dormire...


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> e ognuno a caa sua?


già... incredibile vero? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




poi sms con ringraziamenti per la bellissima serata---


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

gute nacht
sweet dreams


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2007)

*A volte*



Rita ha detto:


> già... incredibile vero?
> poi sms con ringraziamenti per la bellissima serata---


...è più gratificante giocare senza ...rischiare


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...è più gratificante giocare senza ...rischiare




























però è vero, sai...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2007)

*però*



Rita ha detto:


> però è vero, sai...


...vale per TUTTI ...anche per te...


----------



## Iago (6 Settembre 2007)

*Rita*

...si può vedere una foto di Brigitta??


----------



## Rebecca (6 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...si può vedere una foto di Brigitta??


----------



## Grande82 (6 Settembre 2007)

Vabbè, magari è un uomo a cui piace giocare e sedurre come piace a noi donne...
...oppure nell'orecchio le ha detto "visto che sei così tida chiamami tu, io non ti importuno..."


----------



## Rebecca (6 Settembre 2007)

ok, allora il giovedì è il giorno in cui di solito è in giro. intendo dire che non tutti i giovedì c'è, ma se c'è è di giovedì... un giretto fuori me lo faccio....


----------



## Iago (6 Settembre 2007)

*!!!!!*



Rita ha detto:


> ok, allora il giovedì è il giorno in cui di solito è in giro. intendo dire che non tutti i giovedì c'è, ma se c'è è di giovedì... un giretto fuori me lo faccio....




pollice verso nei confronti di Basettoni!!!!!!!


----------



## Rebecca (6 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> pollice verso nei confronti di Basettoni!!!!!!!


warum???? wir wissen nicht, veil er mich nicth angeruft hat.
quanti errori?


----------



## Iago (6 Settembre 2007)

*aspè*

aspetta un'attimo...
uso il traduttore e poi ti rispondo...tanto se sono male parole, te le restituisco in napoletano...e hai voglia a tradurre.....


----------



## Iago (6 Settembre 2007)

*.......*

...avrai fatto qualche errore, mi ha tradotto mezza frase...


----------



## Rebecca (6 Settembre 2007)

non lo sappiamo perchè non ha chiamato...


----------



## Rebecca (6 Settembre 2007)

angerufen?


----------



## Grande82 (6 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> angerufen?


----------



## Rebecca (6 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


>


sbagliato ancora????


----------



## Iago (6 Settembre 2007)

*no*



Rita ha detto:


> sbagliato ancora????



ora và bene : called

...la frase sarebbe ... -non lo possiano sapere perchè non ha chiamato

sii?

(io lo trovo anziano...)


----------



## Rebecca (6 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ora và bene : called
> 
> ...la frase sarebbe ... -non lo possiano sapere perchè non ha chiamato
> 
> ...


traduzione:  

	
	
		
		
	


	








affermazuione:  

	
	
		
		
	


	
























vado a farmi la doccia e arrampicarmi sui tacchi


----------



## Iago (6 Settembre 2007)

*bene*



Rita ha detto:


> traduzione:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...ma perchè...sei taanto bassa??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2007)

*Nooo*



Iago ha detto:


> ...ma perchè...sei taanto bassa??


Rita è altissima, ma ama i tacchi ...


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Settembre 2007)

*rita*

la gnocca, e basettones? notiziole?


----------



## @lex (6 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> la gnocca, e basettones? notiziole?


e dalle il tempo di incontrarlo!!


----------



## @lex (6 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Rita è altissima, ma ama i tacchi ...


non soffre di vertigini allora....è già qualcosa....


----------



## Iago (6 Settembre 2007)

*Persa ...ah sii?*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Rita è altissima, ma ama i tacchi ...



...e quanto è alta?? quindi basettoni è altissimo anche lui??

pppsssss...scusa, poichè mi stò fissando con l'età di basettoni (e tu sei in vena di confindenze...) ....ma...Rita, quanti anni ha??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2007)

*dati pubblici*



Iago ha detto:


> ...e quanto è alta?? quindi basettoni è altissimo anche lui??
> 
> pppsssss...scusa, poichè mi stò fissando con l'età di basettoni (e tu sei in vena di confindenze...) ....ma...Rita, quanti anni ha??


Rita ha 38 anni ed è alta 1,78 + tacchi
Suppongo Che Cialtry, Narcy, Basettoni ...siano alla sua altezza


----------



## @lex (6 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Rita ha 38 anni ed è alta 1,78 + tacchi
> Suppongo Che Cialtry, Narcy, Basettoni ...siano alla sua altezza


minchia, 'na pertica! sia detto con rispetto eh?


----------



## Rebecca (6 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Rita ha 38 anni ed è alta 1,78 + tacchi
> Suppongo Che Cialtry, Narcy, Basettoni ...siano alla sua altezza


Tutti alla mia altezza e oltre....  loro senza tacchi.


----------



## Rebecca (6 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> minchia, 'na pertica! sia detto con rispetto eh?


ciao gastone bello...


----------



## Rebecca (6 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> e dalle il tempo di incontrarlo!!


Incontrato!


----------



## Rebecca (6 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Incontrato!


NIENTE FEDE, ma strani tentativi di chiamare qualcuno... dicendo "è tardi"...


----------



## Rebecca (6 Settembre 2007)

eravamo io brigitta e nonna papera. gli mando sms x aperitivo... telefona che non può alle 9 manda sms che mi raggiunge, ma ci sono le altre due pennute...
stasera siamo andati direttamente sul ginocchio... e sul fianco sinistro...
nonna papera gli parla ma lui non l'ascolta e nonna papera dice... che è concentrato su qualcosa d'altro
gli piaccio...
mi piace...
mi sa che è married verheiratet... ma non lo so
tutti a casa (ognuno la sua) (sua=la propria)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2007)

*oltre ogni ragionevole dubbio...*



Rita ha detto:


> eravamo io brigitta e nonna papera. gli mando sms x aperitivo... telefona che non può alle 9 manda sms che mi raggiunge, ma ci sono le altre due pennute...
> stasera siamo andati direttamente sul ginocchio... e sul fianco sinistro...
> nonna papera gli parla ma lui non l'ascolta e nonna papera dice... che è concentrato su qualcosa d'altro
> gli piaccio...
> ...


...è sposato


----------



## Rebecca (6 Settembre 2007)

*?????*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...è sposato


?????? WARUM? WHY? PECCHE'?


----------



## @lex (6 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...è sposato


certo che sei di una perfidia.....................


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*Perché?*



Rita ha detto:


> ?????? WARUM? WHY? PECCHE'?


Perché non può uscire a ora di cena.


----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché non può uscire a ora di cena.


era ancora in ufficio a finire un lavoro...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*uhm*



Rita ha detto:


> era ancora in ufficio a finire un lavoro...


....mah
Comunque impossibile che non sia sposato.
Anche perché se fosse (per qualche disgrazia o caso fortunato) libero sarebbe solo e di conseguenza sarebbe lui a correrti dietro come un segugio per non perdersi una donna più giovane di ventanni (molto carina, simpatica e intelligente) che si mostra interessata!!!
Elementare Watson


----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ....mah
> Comunque impossibile che non sia sposato.
> Anche perché se fosse (per qualche disgrazia o caso fortunato) libero sarebbe solo e di conseguenza sarebbe lui a correrti dietro come un segugio per non perdersi una donna più giovane di ventanni (molto carina, simpatica e intelligente) che si mostra interessata!!!
> Elementare Watson








SE E' SPOSATO NO


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*Forse*

L'andamento della vicenda con Cialtry ti ha fatto dimenticare che gli uomini ...non è necessario pregarli ...se non sono impegnati e spesso neanche quando lo sono ...


----------



## @lex (7 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> SE E' SPOSATO NO


BRAVA!


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2007)

..... sono in pausa di riflessione. non voglio dare giudizi affrettati, ma anche se fosse libero, ora esagera un pò col contatto e un pò poco con il corteggiamento. Meriti di meglio. Ma diamogli un'occasione......


----------



## Verena67 (7 Settembre 2007)

*A naso?*

..stai prendendo fischi per fiaschi, Bridget - Rita 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Puoi, puoi, puoi avere di meglio di Basettoni - sono - sposato - e ho - le mani - lunghe!

bacio!


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Settembre 2007)

*vere*







Verena67 ha detto:


> ..stai prendendo fischi per fiaschi, Bridget - Rita
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma non era vedovo ?!!


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Settembre 2007)

*rita*

Quindi: tu gli mandi un sms.


Lui arriva e ti accarezza il ginocchio...

ed è pure insieme a due pennute.


Il mio parere sempre che tu abbia voglia di sentirlo?


Sposato o no Micio le avrebbe stampato col tacco il marchio sulla fronte. 

Rita, mandalo a fare ...

Se tu fossi disinvolta nelle relazioni ( sai quello che vuoi e da chi e come ) accettandone i confini etc...allora ti direi fai quello che ti pare, anzi non te lo direi nemmeno perchè non ne avresti bisogno...ma tu poi staresti male e te la meneresti per altri duemila secoli e mezzo.


Prendi il treno rita. e scappa, fai altrove...vivi altrove di quei cazzo di tre tavolini, è l'unica starda percorribile.Per te come per Tutti.


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ma non era vedovo ?!!


.......no, era una supposizione altrui.
Stato civile ancora ignoto.


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Quindi: tu gli mandi un sms.
> 
> 
> Lui arriva e ti accarezza il ginocchio...
> ...


Concordo. Bassettoni era il modo per capire che l'emozione è in te, devi solo trovare qualcuno abbastanza speciale da accenderla e meritarla.

Per la cronaca: mia sorella si è fidanzata! Un cameriere in un bar le ha dato il numero. Lei non l'ha chiamato. si sono rivisti al medesimo locale due o tre volte e alla fine lui l'ha convinta ad un caffè. Da allora non si sono più separati. Dieci giorni intensissimi e dopo 4 dalla nostra partenza (casina lontana da Roma è!) lui è già nella capitale per il fine settimana. Dolce, attento, premuroso, con mille idee e tanta voglia di amarla. Sembra scontato, ma ormai è merce rara. Giudizio sospeso su lui, devo ancora vedere se nel tempo regge, ma mi fa ben sperare sul genere maschile!


----------



## Verena67 (7 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ma non era vedovo ?!!


...mi sono persa la sua vedovanza 

	
	
		
		
	


	










Bacio!

P.S. Tutti i vedovi/separati che conosco appena appena decenti hanno comunque una tipa


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Settembre 2007)

*grande*



Grande82 ha detto:


> Concordo. Bassettoni era il modo per capire che l'emozione è in te, devi solo trovare qualcuno abbastanza speciale da accenderla e meritarla.
> 
> Per la cronaca: mia sorella si è fidanzata! Un cameriere in un bar le ha dato il numero. Lei non l'ha chiamato. si sono rivisti al medesimo locale due o tre volte e alla fine lui l'ha convinta ad un caffè. Da allora non si sono più separati. Dieci giorni intensissimi e dopo 4 dalla nostra partenza (casina lontana da Roma è!) lui è già nella capitale per il fine settimana. Dolce, attento, premuroso, con mille idee e tanta voglia di amarla. Sembra scontato, ma ormai è merce rara. Giudizio sospeso su lui, devo ancora vedere se nel tempo regge, ma mi fa ben sperare sul genere maschile!


 

è cosi che si fa.


Brava soreta


----------



## Verena67 (7 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Da allora non si sono più separati. Dieci giorni intensissimi e dopo 4 dalla nostra partenza (casina lontana da Roma è!) lui è già nella capitale per il fine settimana. Dolce, attento, premuroso, con mille idee e tanta voglia di amarla. Sembra scontato, ma ormai è merce rara. Giudizio sospeso su lui, devo ancora vedere se nel tempo regge, ma mi fa ben sperare sul genere maschile!


Auguri! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Mia domanda (in genere, non sul caso specifico): chi così in fretta si accende e passa un dieci - giorni / un mese di fuoco, poi nel tempo dura?

Bacio!


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Settembre 2007)

*vere*



Verena67 ha detto:


> ...mi sono persa la sua vedovanza
> 
> 
> 
> ...


l'hanno quelli sposati ( 80 per cento? ..azzardo ) figurati gli altri...


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Auguri!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vedremo!
L'intensità era dovuta soprattutto alla successiva lontananza obbligata. Lei studia a Roma, lui vive al sud, dove ci trovavamo, a casetta dalla mami. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma anche al fatto, almeno per lei, che era molto che aspettava qualcuno che la prendesse così tanto.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




durerà?
Lei si è innamorata del suo modo di fare. Lui? Boh?
Solo il tempo. Per ora programmano da qui a Natale ogni momento libero per vedersi....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*???*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> l'hanno quelli sposati ( 80 per cento? ..azzardo ) figurati gli altri...


Di Basettoni Rita non sa lo stato civile e la condizione sentimentale era una battuta (mi sembra di Feddy.

x Grande: auguri a tua sorella!

P.S. Potresti ridurre l'impatto della tua firma?


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Di Basettoni Rita non sa lo stato civile e la condizione sentimentale era una battuta (mi sembra di Feddy.
> 
> x Grande: auguri a tua sorella!
> 
> P.S. Potresti ridurre l'impatto della tua firma?


 
NO.


----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2007)

*In difesa...*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Quindi: tu gli mandi un sms.
> 
> 
> Lui arriva e ti accarezza il ginocchio...
> ...


No...
Io gli mando un sms e lui mi chiama che non può. IO esco con le pennute, non lui. Poi mi chiama per dirmi che ha finito di lavorare e se sono ancora in giro mi saluta volentieri. Io gli dico che sono con le pennute e che vanga lì. Nella lunga serata ci sono dei momenti in cui mi fa un complimento, mi dà un abbraccino e non alzando io muri si spinge in modo "scherzoso" a toccarmi un ginocchio... Quindi un tacco sulla fronte non se lo merita... è galante, ma non è volgare, poi se io riassumendo do quell'impressione... è diverso.

Adesso prima di cercare di smontare il mio "giustificazionismo", preavviso che si tratta solo di una dovuta precisazione perchè non voglio far passare per un maialone uno che in fondo è gentile e che viene incoraggiato... Adesso nell'altro post vi dico perchè lascio perdere da subito...


----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2007)

*La parola all'accusa*



Verena67 ha detto:


> ..stai prendendo fischi per fiaschi, Bridget - Rita
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Credo che sia vero quello che dici.
Intanto diciamo che è sposato... Ovvero, non lo so se lo sia, ma sono d'accordo che è statisticamente molto probabile e, soprattutto, come ha rilevato P/R, il comportamento lo lascia supporre. Voglio dire, gli piaccio e questo è evidente. Ma non mi richiama. Lo ricontatto io e gli piaccio ancora. Dà l'idea di uno occupato che vorrebbe... ma non sa... perchè non conoscendomi poi bene non può sapere cosa succederebbe dopo... Ieri sera dopo che ci siamo lasciati mi ha scritto che alla fine mi ha cercata...

Alla fine, supponiamo che invece sia libero, che non è. Ha 22 anni più di me... A me ORA non pare un problema, ma supponiamo per assuro che frequentandoci lui perda la testa...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   , tra dieci anni, quando io ne avrò appena 48?

Inoltre, supponiamo ancora che sia libero... non dà un'idea diversa da uno che voglia farsi un giretto...

OK. Ammettiamo per un momento che io decida che siccome il principe azzurro forse non arriverà mai, si può anche avere un flirt. Le controindicazioni sono:

non è il momento giusto ora che mi sto lentamente riprendendo dalla storia con cialtry.
non è la persona giusta perchè manca un corteggiamento che mi merito fosse pure un flirt.
non è la persona giusta perchè conosce bene Narcy e Cialtry, frequenta lo stesso ambiente... capisco che se tu hai x uomini il metro per valutare la tua persona è il valore di quella x, ma a parità del valore, credo che x=3 uomini in ambienti diversi sia una cosa, x=3 uomini che si conoscono e che bazzicano lo stesso ambiente... non so, mi sentirei l'entrneuse del circoletto...
No, no, troppi se e ma...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*Già*



Rita ha detto:


> Credo che sia vero quello che dici.
> Intanto diciamo che è sposato... Ovvero, non lo so se lo sia, ma sono d'accordo che è statisticamente molto probabile e, soprattutto, come ha rilevato P/R, il comportamento lo lascia supporre. Voglio dire, gli piaccio e questo è evidente. Ma non mi richiama. Lo ricontatto io e gli piaccio ancora. Dà l'idea di uno occupato che vorrebbe... ma non sa... perchè non conoscendomi poi bene non può sapere cosa succederebbe dopo... Ieri sera dopo che ci siamo lasciati mi ha scritto che alla fine mi ha cercata...
> 
> Alla fine, supponiamo che invece sia libero, che non è. Ha 22 anni più di me... A me ORA non pare un problema, ma supponiamo per assuro che frequentandoci lui perda la testa...
> ...


Ma perché a Topolinia non trovi uno del bar sport invece di uno del circolo del golf?


----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma perché a Topolinia non trovi uno del bar sport invece di uno del circolo del golf?


vieni a trovarmi a topolinia e lo scopri...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*Ammettilo*



Rita ha detto:


> vieni a trovarmi a topolinia e lo scopri...


Quelli del bar sport sono più stimolanti !


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Di Basettoni Rita non sa lo stato civile e la condizione sentimentale era una battuta (mi sembra di Feddy.
> 
> x Grande: auguri a tua sorella!
> 
> P.S. Potresti ridurre l'impatto della tua firma?


pensavo di cambiarla...


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Credo che sia vero quello che dici.
> Intanto diciamo che è sposato... Ovvero, non lo so se lo sia, ma sono d'accordo che è statisticamente molto probabile e, soprattutto, come ha rilevato P/R, il comportamento lo lascia supporre. Voglio dire, gli piaccio e questo è evidente. Ma non mi richiama. Lo ricontatto io e gli piaccio ancora. Dà l'idea di uno occupato che vorrebbe... ma non sa... perchè non conoscendomi poi bene non può sapere cosa succederebbe dopo... Ieri sera dopo che ci siamo lasciati mi ha scritto che alla fine mi ha cercata...
> 
> Alla fine, supponiamo che invece sia libero, che non è. Ha 22 anni più di me... A me ORA non pare un problema, ma supponiamo per assuro che frequentandoci lui perda la testa...
> ...


----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2007)

*vabbè*

vorrà dire che devo riabituarmi a starmene per conto mio... astinenza assoluta... da attenzioni, coccole, complimenti, ... ehm... e tutto.
che fatica gente...


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> vorrà dire che devo riabituarmi a starmene per conto mio... astinenza assoluta... da attenzioni, coccole, complimenti, ... ehm... e tutto.
> che fatica gente...


e solo allora, quando sarai finalmete tranquilla, arriverà la persona che saprà farti vibrare davvero.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*...*



Rita ha detto:


> vorrà dire che devo riabituarmi a starmene per conto mio... astinenza assoluta... da attenzioni, coccole, complimenti, ... ehm... e tutto.
> che fatica gente...


Per me devi impegnarti nei week end a uscire da Topolinia ...


----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e solo allora, quando sarai finalmete tranquilla, arriverà la persona che saprà farti vibrare davvero.


beh, non hanno fatto che dirmi qui che quelli passabili sopra una certa età, separati o vedovi, c'hanno la "tipa"... mi sa un'impresa...


----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per me devi impegnarti nei week end a uscire da Topolinia ...


cioè io prendo il treno, vado in qualche città, mi prendo l'aperitivo guardando i piccioni e mi riprendo il treno... dove ce lo metto il colpo di fulmine in tutto questo???


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*Ma no*



Rita ha detto:


> cioè io prendo il treno, vado in qualche città, mi prendo l'aperitivo guardando i piccioni e mi riprendo il treno... dove ce lo metto il colpo di fulmine in tutto questo???


Prendi l'aperitivo con persone deliziose già conosciute ...qui


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> cioè io prendo il treno, vado in qualche città, mi prendo l'aperitivo guardando i piccioni e mi riprendo il treno... dove ce lo metto il colpo di fulmine in tutto questo???


non mettere limiti alla provvidenza! E il viaggio? E il signore seduto vicino al bar? E il cameriere? E quello che incontri alla stazione a cui chiedi informazioni? Tutti sposati? Ogni tanto c'è un divorziato e un vedovello, non temere!


----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non mettere limiti alla provvidenza! E il viaggio? E il signore seduto vicino al bar? E il cameriere? E quello che incontri alla stazione a cui chiedi informazioni? Tutti sposati? *Ogni tanto c'è un divorziato e un vedovello, non temere!*


e se è passabile c'ha la tipa, forum docet


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> e se è passabile c'ha la tipa, forum docet


e se fossi tu la tipa, la prossima volta?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*...*



Rita ha detto:


> e se è passabile c'ha la tipa, forum docet


...ma tra una e l'altra è libero ...Via col vento docet


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (7 Settembre 2007)

*pure...*



Rita ha detto:


> Credo che sia vero quello che dici.
> Intanto diciamo che è sposato... Ovvero, non lo so se lo sia, ma sono d'accordo che è statisticamente molto probabile e, soprattutto, come ha rilevato P/R, il comportamento lo lascia supporre. Voglio dire, gli piaccio e questo è evidente. Ma non mi richiama. Lo ricontatto io e gli piaccio ancora. Dà l'idea di uno occupato che vorrebbe... ma non sa... perchè non conoscendomi poi bene non può sapere cosa succederebbe dopo... Ieri sera dopo che ci siamo lasciati mi ha scritto che alla fine mi ha cercata...
> 
> Alla fine, supponiamo che invece sia libero, che non è. Ha 22 anni più di me... A me ORA non pare un problema, ma supponiamo per assuro che frequentandoci lui perda la testa...
> ...


Quindi conosce i due demente per eccellenza...ottimo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  no no ma brava....e ti pare che quei duei...o anche uno solo di loro....non gli abbia gia parlato di te Rita???Tu sottovaluti quei due...e sopravvaluti questo qui...poi il ragionamento sugli anni ci puo' stare....

Peccato pero'....io ce volevo prova' co Rita...a volevo corteggia' giuro...co tutti i ricchi cotion...firoi..biglietti....ma c ho 8 anni meno di lei....quando io ne avro' 40 lei ne avra' 48....io avro' gli addominali a tartaruga....stile mich de baywatch....e Rita non riuscira' nemmeno a starmi dietro nella corsa in spiaggia....Mi spiace Rita 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  questo matrimonio non sa da fare....(sta frase devo averla sentita o letta da qualche parte....forse in una puntata di nip/tuck???)


----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...ma tra una e l'altra è libero ...Via col vento docet


ce vuole un tempismo... o chiamiamola botta di c...
e poi ci deve stare che io gli piaccia e lui mi piaccia...
altro che la lotteria


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*ma*



Rita ha detto:


> ce vuole un tempismo... o chiamiamola botta di c...
> e poi ci deve stare che io gli piaccia e lui mi piaccia...
> altro che la lotteria


...è per tutti così ...è così che ho conosciuto mio marito...pensa che culo!!


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Quindi conosce i due demente per eccellenza...ottimo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tesoro, vorrei non dovertelo dire.....
....l'xbox allena solo la giunzione falange-falangetta.... e neppure di tutte le dita!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (7 Settembre 2007)

*ma....*



Grande82 ha detto:


> tesoro, vorrei non dovertelo dire.....
> ....l'xbox allena solo la giunzione falange-falangetta.... e neppure di tutte le dita!



A sora impiccetta...ma me ce fai prova' co Rita si o no?Che siete sposate???Tanto o so che Rita me dice de no...ma o faccio solo per far risalire la sua autostima...tutto li...(e lo so...so troppo generoso....bono....come er pane 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   e per la cronaca....con la 360 si allena il cervello....ma giustamente...una Donna.....che ne puo' capire


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> A sora impiccetta...ma me ce fai prova' co Rita si o no?Che siete sposate???Tanto o so che Rita me dice de no...ma o faccio solo per far risalire la sua autostima...tutto li...(e lo so...so troppo generoso....bono....come er pane
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah, noi poveri esseri inferiori.... che facciamo i cruciverba o il sudoku e leggiamo bollette e relazioni di riunioni di condominio mentre voi poveretti allenate il cervello!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (7 Settembre 2007)

*appunto...*



Grande82 ha detto:


> ah, noi poveri esseri inferiori.... che facciamo i cruciverba o il sudoku e leggiamo bollette e relazioni di riunioni di condominio mentre voi poveretti allenate il cervello!


Apppunto...le bollette le leggete....poi pero' prendete la mastercard dell'Uomo...e se ci scappa prima di andare alla posta a pagarle fate pure un giretto per negozi!


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Apppunto...le bollette le leggete....poi pero' prendete la mastercard dell'Uomo...e se ci scappa prima di andare alla posta a pagarle fate pure un giretto per negozi!


....non ci provare nemmeno.
io vengo da una famiglia matriarcale, e so quanto è vero che voi avrete anche storicamente portato i soldi a casa, ma chi intesseva relazioni pubbliche, chi vi suggeriva le mosse, chi si faceva bastare qualunque somma, che portava avanti la baracca siamo sempre state noi.  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Per la cronaca io mi pago bollette, mutuo, condominio, riscaldamento, rata dell'auto, assicurazione, revisione (ehmm... quando mi ricordo di farla.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ) e shopping con quel che mi guadagno....


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (7 Settembre 2007)

*mmmmhhhh...*



Grande82 ha detto:


> ....non ci provare nemmeno.
> io vengo da una famiglia matriarcale, e so quanto è vero che voi avrete anche storicamente portato i soldi a casa, ma chi intesseva relazioni pubbliche, chi vi suggeriva le mosse, chi si faceva bastare qualunque somma, che portava avanti la baracca siamo sempre state noi.
> 
> 
> ...




Mi stai dicendo che hai un mutuo....un auto...e mantieni tutto con il tuo solo stipendio???

2 sono le cose...o il tuo mutuo e' a 50 anni....oppure guadagni come un portaborse...se no non si spiega...cmq buon per te...oggi come oggi e' difficile potersi comprare casa da soli....tanto di cappello...e ancora piu' invidia per quel tipo....ora capisco perche' su tante cose la vediamo in modo diverso Elle...io vivo una realta' totalmente diversa credimi...per ambiente di lavoro...per vita privata...sicuramente tu avrai piu' esperienza di me in fatto di "abbordaggi" da parte del sesso opposto....e vorrei ben vedere...e di certo ne avrai di piu' anche sotto il profilo della gestione dei soldi...ma per un semplice motivo...io non ho mai avuto uno stipendio tale da poter avviare un mutuo e mantenermi da solo...forse...molti anni fa...sarei potuto andare a vivere da solo...ma sarebbe stato un errore...di li a poco sarei stato costretto a tornare a casa...mi avrebbe fregato la salute....vedi...a volte il mio pessimismo...il mio pensare semre alla cosa peggiore che possa succedere....mi protegge...


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Mi stai dicendo che hai un mutuo....un auto...e mantieni tutto con il tuo solo stipendio???
> 
> 2 sono le cose...o il tuo mutuo e' a 50 anni....oppure guadagni come un portaborse...se no non si spiega...cmq buon per te...oggi come oggi e' difficile potersi comprare casa da soli....tanto di cappello...e ancora piu' invidia per quel tipo....ora capisco perche' su tante cose la vediamo in modo diverso Elle...io vivo una realta' totalmente diversa credimi...per ambiente di lavoro...per vita privata...sicuramente tu avrai piu' esperienza di me in fatto di "abbordaggi" da parte del sesso opposto....e vorrei ben vedere...e di certo ne avrai di piu' anche sotto il profilo della gestione dei soldi...ma per un semplice motivo...io non ho mai avuto uno stipendio tale da poter avviare un mutuo e mantenermi da solo...forse...molti anni fa...sarei potuto andare a vivere da solo...ma sarebbe stato un errore...di li a poco sarei stato costretto a tornare a casa...mi avrebbe fregato la salute....vedi...a volte il mio pessimismo...il mio pensare semre alla cosa peggiore che possa succedere....mi protegge...


mi spiace che le cose ti vadano male, ma mi spiace ancora di più pensare che ti freni già supponendo che lo facciano.
Puoi aspirare a cose migliori.
Puoi aspirare alla tua felicità come una speranza e un obiettivo, non un regalo del destino.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (7 Settembre 2007)

*le cose...*



Grande82 ha detto:


> mi spiace che le cose ti vadano male, ma mi spiace ancora di più pensare che ti freni già supponendo che lo facciano.
> Puoi aspirare a cose migliori.
> Puoi aspirare alla tua felicità come una speranza e un obiettivo, non un regalo del destino.



Piccolina...le cose non vanno mai come credi...


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Piccolina...le cose non vanno mai come credi...


non è vero.
a volte sì. ecomunque non è una buona ragione per mollare.
Se all'epoca avessi lasciato perdere l'altra e cercato di capire davvero cosa volevi anzichè pensare che era destino averla incontrata e lasciare la ex?


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (7 Settembre 2007)

*non proprio...*



Grande82 ha detto:


> non è vero.
> a volte sì. ecomunque non è una buona ragione per mollare.
> Se all'epoca avessi lasciato perdere l'altra e cercato di capire davvero cosa volevi anzichè pensare che era destino averla incontrata e lasciare la ex?


Piccolina a parte che non mi riferisco a quell'episodio quando dico che "le cose non vanno mai come credi..." ma per la cronaca...non ho mai pensato che fosse destino aver incontrato quella(che non ho mai nemmeno visto...) semplicemente per la prima volta in vita mia mi sono trovato a fare i conti con l'attrazione per un altra che non fosse la mia ragazza....una cosa stupida se pensi che e' nata stando dietro a uno schermo...e anche se ammetto di averlo fatto prima per liberarmene...ma poi perche' non mi sentivo piu' nemmeno minimamente meritevole di un perdono cosi' a prezzo zero...non l'ho certo gettata via come uno straccio perche' volevo l'altra...ma perche' nella mia stupidita' pensavo di poter avere qualsiasi Donna io volessi...tutto li...poi quello che e' successo dopo e' tutto frutto di pentimenti e rimorsi...niente di piu'....ma questo e' relegato al discorso sentimentale...cosa che puo' anche essere vista come un  problema...ma un problema che lascia il tempo che trova...di gente sola ce ne tanta...le cose non sono andate come io credevo che andassero per il lavoro...e la salute...e credimi...non ho potuto fare a meno di notare come...a distanza di nemmeno 3 mesi da quel mio errore...la vita mi si sia capovolta...destino?non lo so....so solo che avevo progetti...non grandi...progetti di vita normale...lavoro...stipendio buono...mutuo...casa...una vita per conto mio...ogni tanto a trovare i miei...ma tutto ha preso una piega diversa...e mentre i giorni passano...cosi come passa oggi un giorno in cui invecchio di un anno...vedo la clessidra con la sabbia sopra....decisamente inferiore a quella che sta sotto...segno che il tempo che rimane...per fare le cose che mi ero prefissato...e' agli sgoccioli...forse gia trascorso....non mi arrendo certo per questo...semplicemente mi rendo conto....che c'e' da rivalutare i progetti...rivedere molti punti...tutto li...e non posso farlo finche' non succedono determinate cose...e' la vita...che vuoi farci?


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Piccolina a parte che non mi riferisco a quell'episodio quando dico che "le cose non vanno mai come credi..." ma per la cronaca...non ho mai pensato che fosse destino aver incontrato quella(che non ho mai nemmeno visto...) semplicemente per la prima volta in vita mia mi sono trovato a fare i conti con l'attrazione per un altra che non fosse la mia ragazza....una cosa stupida se pensi che e' nata stando dietro a uno schermo...e anche se ammetto di averlo fatto prima per liberarmene...ma poi perche' non mi sentivo piu' nemmeno minimamente meritevole di un perdono cosi' a prezzo zero...non l'ho certo gettata via come uno straccio perche' volevo l'altra...ma perche' nella mia stupidita' pensavo di poter avere qualsiasi Donna io volessi...tutto li...poi quello che e' successo dopo e' tutto frutto di pentimenti e rimorsi...niente di piu'....ma questo e' relegato al discorso sentimentale...cosa che puo' anche essere vista come un problema...ma un problema che lascia il tempo che trova...di gente sola ce ne tanta...le cose non sono andate come io credevo che andassero per il lavoro...e la salute...e credimi...non ho potuto fare a meno di notare come...a distanza di nemmeno 3 mesi da quel mio errore...la vita mi si sia capovolta...destino?non lo so....so solo che avevo progetti...non grandi...progetti di vita normale...lavoro...stipendio buono...mutuo...casa...una vita per conto mio...ogni tanto a trovare i miei...ma tutto ha preso una piega diversa...e mentre i giorni passano...cosi come passa oggi un giorno in cui invecchio di un anno...vedo la clessidra con la sabbia sopra....decisamente inferiore a quella che sta sotto...segno che il tempo che rimane...per fare le cose che mi ero prefissato...e' agli sgoccioli...forse gia trascorso....non mi arrendo certo per questo...semplicemente mi rendo conto....che c'e' da rivalutare i progetti...rivedere molti punti...tutto li...e *non posso farlo finche' non succedono determinate cose*...e' la vita...che vuoi farci?


non puoi farlo finchè non decidi che è il momento di farlo.
Io credo che tu possa fare e ottenere qualunque obiettivo ti prefigga.
Un bacio e ancora buon compleanno!
A lunedì!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (7 Settembre 2007)

*e' normale...*



Grande82 ha detto:


> non puoi farlo finchè non decidi che è il momento di farlo.
> Io credo che tu possa fare e ottenere qualunque obiettivo ti prefigga.
> Un bacio e ancora buon compleanno!
> A lunedì!



E' normale che tu dica cosi'...sei dall'altra parte del fiume...fortuna che feci quell'errore...adesso non ci sarebbe questo post cosi pacato e comprensivo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ciao e buon v.e. .....so per certo che il tuo lo sara'


----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> E' normale che tu dica cosi'...sei dall'altra parte del fiume...fortuna che feci quell'errore...adesso non ci sarebbe questo post cosi pacato e comprensivo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E io da quale parte sto? Ma ha ragione lei.
E vale anche per me, che ho 38 anni.


----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Perché non può uscire a ora di cena.*


Mi ha appena invitata a cena...


----------



## Verena67 (7 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Mi ha appena invitata a cena...


 
Credo di dover comprare delle scorte magnum di POLASE per i prossimi mesi/settimane 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Ho bisogno di un rinforzo!

bacio!


----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ....mah
> Comunque impossibile che non sia sposato.
> Anche perché se fosse (per qualche disgrazia o caso fortunato) libero sarebbe solo e di conseguenza sarebbe lui a correrti dietro come un segugio per non perdersi una donna più giovane di ventanni (molto carina, simpatica e intelligente) che si mostra interessata!!!
> Elementare Watson


Chiede se reggo un'altra serata dopo quella alcolica di ieri. mi ha invitato a cena. io ho detto che esco mezz'ora per un bicchiere... dice che gli basta per vedermi... mi aspetta tra 5 minuti...


----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Credo di dover comprare delle scorte magnum di POLASE per i prossimi mesi/settimane
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Vado... vediamo... mezz'ora ho detto... a dopo...


----------



## Bruja (7 Settembre 2007)

*Rita*



Rita ha detto:


> Mi ha appena invitata a cena...












































Bruja


----------



## @lex (7 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Vado... vediamo... mezz'ora ho detto... a dopo...


hai visto che se seguivi il mio consiglio a quest'ora sapresti se è sposato e avresti potuto rifiutare nel caso? (ma lo avresti fatto nel caso? mi chiedo 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ) 
GOOD LUCK PAMERITA!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> cioè io prendo il treno, vado in qualche città, mi prendo l'aperitivo guardando i piccioni e mi riprendo il treno... dove ce lo metto il colpo di fulmine in tutto questo???


 
Rita. 

	
	
		
		
	


	






te lo darei io il fulmine.


----------



## Bruja (7 Settembre 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Rita.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ma porca paletta con tutti gli uragani di questo periodo sparsi per il mondo non ce n'è uno che passi per la città di Rita?????  Almeno darebbe una smossa alla vita di quella città........ una spazzatina a tutti i bar intanto !!!!
Bruja


----------



## @lex (7 Settembre 2007)

le diamo tempo almeno altra mezz'ora per tornare a casa?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*....*



Rita ha detto:


> Vado... vediamo... mezz'ora ho detto... a dopo...


Sono in nervosa attesa


----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2007)

son qua


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*?????????*



Rita ha detto:


> son qua


----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2007)




----------



## @lex (7 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> son qua


non sai che avatar mettere rita?
ma almeno è un buon segno?


----------



## @lex (7 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


>


ti ha rifilato una marea di caxxate?


----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> non sai che avatar mettere rita?
> ma almeno è un buon segno?


bono, bono...


----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2007)

*speta*

speta che mi cambio avatar.
poi conto


----------



## @lex (7 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> bono, bono...


tutto questo in mezz'ora? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












che faccio mi metto sulla 313 e ti vengo a trovare così mi racconti di persona?


----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2007)

*1 ora*

sono stata fuori un'ora....


----------



## @lex (7 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> speta che mi cambio avatar.
> poi conto


questa emoticon  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    non è sufficiente rita......


----------



## @lex (7 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> sono stata fuori un'ora....


ah beh, allora.....


----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2007)

*allora*

Allora è stato carino... non ha toccato nulla... ha detto che son "bellissima" 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... a una mia battuta ha fatto una carezza affettuosa sulla faccia... son diventata rossa


----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2007)

... mi ha detto che son carina che divento rossa... 
ha detto che sono stata gentile a uscire per vederlo... lui non uscirebbe di casa per veder nessuno... a parte me...
dice che dobbiamo andare a cena
che domani lavora tanto
che mi accompagna a casa..
mi ha accompagnata a casa e baciata sulla guancia buonanotte buonanotte son bella grazie della serata...


----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2007)




----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> ... mi ha detto che son carina che divento rossa...
> ha detto che sono stata gentile a uscire per vederlo... lui non uscirebbe di casa per veder nessuno... a parte me...
> dice che dobbiamo andare a cena
> che domani lavora tanto
> ...


mi ha aperto lo sportello!!!!
per duecento metri....


----------



## @lex (7 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


>


allora rita, deduco che non è stato un incontro all'altezza delle tue aspettative. che ti aspettavi allora?
E' stato galante(?) e non ci ha provato....fosse anche lui un pò timido?


----------



## @lex (7 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> mi ha aperto lo sportello!!!!
> per duecento metri....


non capisco che significa per duecento metri.....


----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> allora rita, deduco che *non è stato un incontro all'altezza delle tue aspettative. che ti aspettavi allora?*
> E' stato galante(?) e non ci ha provato....fosse anche lui un pò timido?


 
come no????? altezza, altezza...


----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> non capisco che significa per duecento metri.....


cioè che mi ha voluta accompagnare anche se sto duecento metri pià in là...


----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2007)

di solito i concittadini mi fan andare a piedi


----------



## @lex (7 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> cioè che mi ha voluta accompagnare anche se sto duecento metri pià in là...[/quote
> ok capito
> 
> scusa ma sono un ritardato mentale...
> ...


----------



## @lex (7 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> di solito i concittadini mi fan andare a piedi


ma dove vivi? in un paesino di 50 anime?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*...*



Rita ha detto:


> di solito i concittadini mi fan andare a piedi


E' questione di generazione...
Ma hai chiesto se è sposato?


----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> Rita ha detto:
> 
> 
> > cioè che mi ha voluta accompagnare anche se sto duecento metri pià in là...[/quote
> ...


----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *E' questione di generazione...*
> Ma hai chiesto se è sposato?








   vedo che sottolinei... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




seriamente, come faccio a chiedergli ora questa cosa... insomma non è che ci siamo dichiarati verbalmente interesse reciproco... e io gli chiedo "scusa, sei sposato?"
tanto luned lo scopro


----------



## @lex (7 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> @lex ha detto:
> 
> 
> > sento, sento
> ...


----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> Rita ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ribadisco: sono ritardatissimo!!!
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*Boh*



Rita ha detto:


> vedo che sottolinei...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non chiederlo è dichiarare di voler fingere che non sia un elemento importatante di una persona.
Conversando si chiede il segno zodiacale ...non vedo perché non chiederlo.
Del resto non avevi deciso di non limitarti nel dire quel che pensi e senti...


----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2007)

non si può dire che stasera si sia comportato in maniera meno che perfetta...


----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non chiederlo è dichiarare di voler fingere che non sia un elemento importatante di una persona.
> Conversando si chiede il segno zodiacale ...non vedo perché non chiederlo.
> Del resto non avevi deciso di non limitarti nel dire quel che pensi e senti...


hai ragione...
forse non avrei saputo come uscirne, qualsiasi fosse stata la risposta...
del resto tra due giorni so...


----------



## @lex (7 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> non si può dire che stasera si sia comportato in maniera meno che perfetta...


quindi se ti salta addosso la prossima volta sarà più che perfetta, dedurrei......


----------



## Old Lilith (7 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non chiederlo è dichiarare di voler fingere che non sia un elemento importatante di una persona.
> Conversando si chiede il segno zodiacale ...non vedo perché non chiederlo.
> Del resto non avevi deciso di non limitarti nel dire quel che pensi e senti...


 
sono d'accordo...
perchè non chiedere subito, non c'è niente di male... e chiarisce subito e meglio la situazione.
lui sa che tu non sei sposata immagino??


----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> quindi se ti salta addosso la prossima volta sarà più che perfetta, dedurrei......


no, sarà più che perfetta se mi invita a cena e mi riaccompagna a casa dicendomi grazie sei bellissima smak smak sulla guancia


----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2007)

Lilith ha detto:


> sono d'accordo...
> perchè non chiedere subito, non c'è niente di male... e chiarisce subito e meglio la situazione.
> lui sa che tu non sei sposata immagino??


lo sa perchè lo dicevo qualche settimana fa che son zitella


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*chiarisciti*

Hai "appena" detto che non è cosa perché anche se fosse libero è troppo più vecchio di te e perché è del bar sport come C e N ...fosse almeno del bar del golf!.
Cosa vuoi da queste uscite?
A me è capitato di uscire con tipi con cui non avevo intenzione ...quando gliel'ho detto, dopo un po' di uscite, si sono risentiti!


----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2007)

comunque è evidente che questo tizio sta RITArando la cosa.
è iniziata con mano sul polpaccio...
è arrivata all'invito a cena senza cercare di infilarsi a casa mia...
lunedì sapremo se sapremo come comportarsi di conseguenza.
se è sposato, l'ho già detto...


----------



## @lex (7 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> no, sarà più che perfetta se mi invita a cena e mi riaccompagna a casa dicendomi grazie sei bellissima smak smak sulla guancia


col tuo metodo ingrassi però, col mio dimagrisci.....


----------



## @lex (7 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> comunque è evidente che questo tizio sta RITArando la cosa.
> è iniziata con mano sul polpaccio...
> è arrivata all'invito a cena senza cercare di infilarsi a casa mia...
> lunedì sapremo se sapremo come comportarsi di conseguenza.
> se è sposato, l'ho già detto...


se è sposato gliela metti tu la mano sul polpaccio...con un guanto chiodato.....


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma porca paletta con tutti gli uragani di questo periodo sparsi per il mondo non ce n'è uno che passi per la città di Rita????? Almeno darebbe una smossa alla vita di quella città........ una spazzatina a tutti i bar intanto !!!!
> Bruja


 
e mi avevi detto che la tua concentrazione avrebbe funzionato...


puoi fare di meglio 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  pefffavore?!!


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Settembre 2007)

*Urlato con affetto*



Rita ha detto:


> comunque è evidente che questo tizio sta RITArando la cosa.
> è iniziata con mano sul polpaccio...
> è arrivata all'invito a cena senza cercare di infilarsi a casa mia...
> lunedì sapremo se sapremo come comportarsi di conseguenza.
> se è sposato, l'ho già detto...


 
ma e mai possibile che tu non l'abbia ancora capitooo?







e pure se non fosse chiaro, la bocca per parlare la tieni si o no?


----------



## Verena67 (8 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai "appena" detto che non è cosa perché anche se fosse libero è troppo più vecchio di te e perché è del bar sport come C e N ...fosse almeno del bar del golf!.
> Cosa vuoi da queste uscite?
> *A me è capitato di uscire con tipi con cui non avevo intenzione ...quando gliel'ho detto, dopo un po' di uscite, si sono risentiti*!


E ma tu Persa mi cadi sui fondamentali!

Ma come!

Non lo sai che il Maschio Italiano si attende che tu cada vittima e preda del suo sontuoso Fascino?

Come osi provarlo e rifiutarlo?!?

No, ma davvero, ma la mamma non ti ha detto niente?!?!?!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Bacio!!!

p.s. Vale anche per le Donne


----------



## Verena67 (8 Settembre 2007)

*Credete ai miracoli?*

...sessantenne fascinoso e SINGLE che frequenta i bar senza svelare il suo stato civile?

MA QUANDO MAI?!?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Rita, non prendiamoci in giro, dai....


Baci!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Settembre 2007)

*...as time goes by*



Verena67 ha detto:


> E ma tu Persa mi cadi sui fondamentali!
> 
> Ma come!
> 
> ...


Son cose di trentanni fa...
Quelli che se la prendevano di più erano quelli orrendi...quelli veramente carini la consideravano una cosa possibile e mantenevano una disponibilità amichevole...


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Son cose di trentanni fa...
> Quelli che se la prendevano di più erano quelli orrendi...quelli veramente carini la consideravano una cosa possibile e mantenevano una disponibilità amichevole...


Diciamo che quelli carini o comunque sicuri del proprio fascino (che non è solo essere bellocci) non perdono troppo tempo a pensare che "han perso tempo" ma che domani...è un altro giorno!
Quelli più insicuri, meno fascinosi, che speravano che la lei che aveva fatto più uscite avesse visto qualcosa in loro di "passabile" e che quindi stavano puntando forte sulla possibilità di sviluppo...ci restano peggio e son più delusi per l'ennesimo colpo alla loro autostima!


----------



## Verena67 (8 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Diciamo che quelli carini o comunque sicuri del proprio fascino (che non è solo essere bellocci) non perdono troppo tempo a pensare che "han perso tempo" ma che domani...è un altro giorno!
> Quelli più insicuri, meno fascinosi, che speravano che la lei che aveva fatto più uscite avesse visto qualcosa in loro di "passabile" e che quindi stavano puntando forte sulla possibilità di sviluppo...ci restano peggio e son più delusi per l'ennesimo colpo alla loro autostima!



Concordo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Personalmente ho sempre cercato di prenderla così - come un'esperienza di vita "domani è un altro giorno" - quando una storia dopo un po' non funzionava...o anche solo un'amicizia....

Bacio!


----------



## Grande82 (8 Settembre 2007)

Ritaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Solo un consiglio (se non è sposato, diversamente ne ho una caterva!): l'avresti tanto pensato se lui non avesse fatto gesti di corteggiamento pacato ma non chiari, se non ti avesse detto che sei bellissima, se non ti avesse fatto aspettare una settimana e più?
Ricorda: in amor vince chi fugge! 
Un bacio


----------



## Bruja (8 Settembre 2007)

*Non ce n'è....*

Basta che uno sappia fare bene il "ti vedo e non ti vedo"....... condito con qualche pizzico di mistero e la frittata è fatta.....
Bruja


----------



## Iago (8 Settembre 2007)

*Rita*

...a furia di ripetertelo...alla fine ti ho convinta,  

sposato o non sposato....sempre sessanta anni ha!!

baci.


----------



## Mari' (9 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...a furia di ripetertelo...alla fine ti ho convinta,
> 
> sposato o non sposato....sempre *sessanta* anni ha!!
> 
> baci.


UE' ... che c'hai qualcosa contro i 60enni


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*no*



Mari' ha detto:


> UE' ... che c'hai qualcosa contro i 60enni


Nessuno ha nulla ...io meno che mai  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma Rita ha 38 anni !


----------



## Iago (9 Settembre 2007)

*mah...*



Mari' ha detto:


> UE' ... che c'hai qualcosa contro i 60enni



...che non lo vedo bene vicino a Rita...tutto qui!


----------



## Mari' (9 Settembre 2007)

*P/R Iago*

L'eta' non conta, e' quello che c'e' nel cuore e nel cervello che conta.


----------



## Iago (9 Settembre 2007)

*si*



Mari' ha detto:


> L'eta' non conta, e' quello che c'e' nel cuore e nel cervello che conta.


ok, è così, ma io... a Rita, la vedo un pò troppo infatuata...un 60enne bello, affascinante, amico dei suoi ex (?), che, alla sua veneranda età è ancora libero??  ...non mi torna, e quindi penso che Rita esageri...

ovviamente e naturalmente capiterà che Rita si innamori perdutamente di Basettoni, e che Basettoni finalmente si innamori di una donna, e ci resti per tutta la vita....
e tutti vissero felici e contenti!


----------



## Grande82 (9 Settembre 2007)

io chiederei lo stato di famiglia e pure  l'ultimo referto medico, già che ci sei.....


----------



## Mari' (9 Settembre 2007)

*Iago*

quest'uomo ne ha 77 di anni

http://imstars.aufeminin.com/stars/fan/D20061220/1162_730308174_photo_H185627_L.jpg

... ed e' ancora un uomo affascinante  ... quindi i 60enni di Rita bisogna vedere come sono, perche' ci sono 60enni, e 60enni


----------



## Grande82 (9 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> quest'uomo ne ha 77 di anni
> 
> http://imstars.aufeminin.com/stars/fan/D20061220/1162_730308174_photo_H185627_L.jpg
> 
> ... ed e' ancora un uomo affascinante ... quindi i 60enni di Rita bisogna vedere come sono, perche' ci sono 60enni, e 60enni


E' scorretto. Ho 25 anni, ma con lui fuggirei anche ora, ovunque!!!!!!

(nota: holetto di un 90enne che ha di recente avuto il 21esimo figlio.... come dire, rita... 60 sono ancora giovine età!)


----------



## Iago (9 Settembre 2007)

*già lo sò...*



Mari' ha detto:


> quest'uomo ne ha 77 di anni
> 
> http://imstars.aufeminin.com/stars/fan/D20061220/1162_730308174_photo_H185627_L.jpg
> 
> ... ed e' ancora un uomo affascinante  ... quindi i 60enni di Rita bisogna vedere come sono, perche' ci sono 60enni, e 60enni




non si vede niente!

(cmq, già lo sò chi ti fa eccitare a te....)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*Che c'entra*

A parte che i suoi problemi li avrà anche lui e ciabatterà per casa lamentandosi della cervicale come gli altri umani...
Ventanni di differenza sono ventanni!!
Può succedere a ventanni di perdere la testa per un quarantenne ...poi il tempo passa e la vita reale è un'altra cosa...


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> UE' ... che c'hai qualcosa contro i 60enni


 
beh..l'ho raccontato un o di 70 avrebbe potuto farmi perdere la capa.

e uno di questa estate sempre...di 60 ...meglio di un giovane di 30.
morale..
non mi interessa nè quello e nè quell'altro


----------



## Mari' (9 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> *E' scorretto. Ho 25 anni, ma con lui fuggirei anche ora, ovunque!!!!!!*
> 
> (nota: holetto di un 90enne che ha di recente avuto il 21esimo figlio.... come dire, rita... 60 sono ancora giovine età!)



... a chi lo dici


----------



## Iago (9 Settembre 2007)

*52 anni in più...*



Grande82 ha detto:


> E' scorretto. Ho 25 anni, ma con lui fuggirei anche ora, ovunque!!!!!!
> 
> (nota: holetto di un 90enne che ha di recente avuto il 21esimo figlio.... come dire, rita... 60 sono ancora giovine età!)



scapperesti con uno 52 anni più vecchio di te???































(non mi si apre la foto...ma chièèè???)


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Settembre 2007)

*bestie*



Iago ha detto:


> non si vede niente!
> 
> (cmq, già lo sò chi ti fa eccitare a te....)


e ce lo so' pure io...quella mummia di 007 

	
	
		
		
	


	













scherzo, è un bellissmo homo...ma non m'attizza.


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Settembre 2007)

*Grande*



Grande82 ha detto:


> E' scorretto. Ho 25 anni, ma con lui fuggirei anche ora, ovunque!!!!!!
> 
> (nota: holetto di un 90enne che ha di recente avuto il 21esimo figlio.... come dire, rita... 60 sono ancora giovine età!)


 

ma figurati..dai... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ci credo.

dal vero ti passerebbe la voglia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*...*



Iago ha detto:


> scapperesti con uno 52 anni più vecchio di te???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sean Connery


----------



## Mari' (9 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> beh..l'ho raccontato un o di 70 avrebbe potuto farmi perdere la capa.
> 
> e uno di questa estate sempre...di 60 ...meglio di un giovane di 30.
> morale..
> non mi interessa nè quello e nè quell'altro


... pero' sei d'accordo che l'eta' non conta.

Micia, ma tu cosa cerchi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... OK OK OK ... come non detto.


----------



## Iago (9 Settembre 2007)

*P/R*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sean Connery



tu ci scapperesti?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*No*



Iago ha detto:


> tu ci scapperesti?


Non mi piaceva nemmeno quarantanni fa ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Per me l'età conta eccome!!
Conta per non fare l'infermiera a un uomo con cui non hai condiviso la gioventù...
Conta per una condivisione di esperienze...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*Però...*

Però però con questo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...ma non ci sono ventanni...
...e la differenza culturale e linguistica è tale che ...è proprio così per dire...


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... pero' sei d'accordo che l'eta' non conta.
> 
> Micia, ma tu cosa cerchi?
> 
> ...


 





















   ti

ebbi risposto, ma poi cancellai perchè saggia diventai


----------



## Iago (9 Settembre 2007)

*slavatino...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però però con questo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah ti piacciono sti tipi qua??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	






io se fossi una donna impazzirei per george e raoul...(soprattutto per come sono uomini nel privato)


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però però con questo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
questo ha la faccia butterata.


guardalo bene.


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ah ti piacciono sti tipi qua???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seee...george è un narcisista da paura, dichiarato.

raul bova...no...non mi dice nulla, bello certo ma ...bah


----------



## Mari' (9 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però però con questo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda che Robert ha 7anni di meno di Sean Connery ... quindi dovresti vegliare anche su di lui sai


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Settembre 2007)

Bestie, un baciolo.

vado a nanna.

Buona notte amorini, tirate bene con l'arco , me racumandi.


----------



## Mari' (9 Settembre 2007)

*Buonanotte!*

Miciona


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*non sono Rita*



Mari' ha detto:


> Guarda che Robert ha 7anni di meno di Sean Connery ... quindi dovresti vegliare anche su di lui sai


Io non ho l'età di Rita.
Il discorso della differenza di età vale per tutti...ma in proporzione...
Ho già detto che è tanto per dire perché la differenza d'età peserebbe meno di quanto peserebbero le altre differenze culturali.
Infatti Raoul Bova mi sembra un figlio e George è comunque troppo giovane...
Tò questi potrebbero andare...(v allegato)

x Micio. Non ha faccia butterata, ma rugosa da rosso...ci si può passar sopra


----------



## Iago (9 Settembre 2007)

*molto attente!*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non ho l'età di Rita.
> Il discorso della differenza di età vale per tutti...ma in proporzione...
> Ho già detto che è tanto per dire perché la differenza d'età peserebbe meno di quanto peserebbero le altre differenze culturali.
> 
> x Micio. Non ha faccia butterata, ma rugosa da rosso...ci si può passar sopra



li conoscete alla perfezione a tutti!!


buonanotte bambine!


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non ho l'età di Rita.
> Il discorso della differenza di età vale per tutti...ma in proporzione...
> Ho già detto che è tanto per dire perché la differenza d'età peserebbe meno di quanto peserebbero le altre differenze culturali.
> 
> x Micio. Non ha faccia butterata, ma rugosa da rosso...ci si può passar sopra


si, col cuscino 

	
	
		
		
	


	














a rinotte.





x mari 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ( ao' sta faccina non la reggo.. la odio...ma semplifica...)


----------



## Mari' (9 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> x mari
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*nanna*

Buonanotte...


----------



## Mari' (9 Settembre 2007)

Vado anche io


----------



## Verena67 (9 Settembre 2007)

*Il mio pensiero*

...non troppo giovane (mi sentirei pedofila) né troppo vecchio (da infermiera lo faro' SOLO a mio marito).

Ma l'amore eterno esiste?

Forse solo con i legittimi coniugi.

Lo so lo so, *sono di una noiosità eccezionale*. Vado nel mio angolino. 

	
	
		
		
	


	










 E' che ieri ho visto un film che mi ha fatto riflettere su tante cose. E' "l'amore non va in vacanza", se volete una commedia favolistica, due ragazze si scambiano la casa per una vacanza e zac, le loro vite diventano meravigliose.

Ma venivano trattati temi tutt'altro che stupidi. Una delle due era innamorata senza speranza di uno che si sposava un'altra, ma non la lasciava libera (il perfetto prototipo di coniglio mannaro...).

L'altra non riusciva davvero ad innamorarsi e quando l'avventura travolgente con il fratello della prima puo' diventare una scelta di vita...mette su tutte le sue barriere.

Un film interessante, ve lo consiglio.


Un abbraccio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*Bello*



Verena67 ha detto:


> ...non troppo giovane (mi sentirei pedofila) né troppo vecchio (da infermiera lo faro' SOLO a mio marito).
> 
> Ma l'amore eterno esiste?
> 
> ...


L'ho visto. Interessante.
Da vedere e discutere con amiche e ...amici.


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ok, è così, ma io... a Rita, la vedo un pò troppo infatuata...un 60enne bello, affascinante, amico dei suoi ex (?), che, alla sua veneranda età è ancora libero?? ...non mi torna, e quindi penso che Rita esageri...
> 
> ovviamente e naturalmente capiterà che Rita si innamori perdutamente di Basettoni, e che Basettoni finalmente si innamori di una donna, e ci resti per tutta la vita....
> e tutti vissero felici e contenti!


 
Allora, non è amico dei miei ex. li conosce perchè fanno lo stesso mestiere. se stanno allo stesso bar si salutano ma non bevono insieme. lui al bar ci viene pochissimo, lo si vedrà una volta al mese. negli ultimi dieci giorni ci è venuto 3 volte, le ultime due per vedermi.

Sullo stato civile: è stato sposato perchè ha una figlia grande. Però tre anni fa girava con una donna giovane che adesso di certo non frequenta più. Quindi i casi sono due... o c'aveva un'amante e siamo davanti a un cilatrone. o è separato e ha avuto una storia ora finita. delle due l'una.


----------



## Grande82 (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Allora, non è amico dei miei ex. li conosce perchè fanno lo stesso mestiere. se stanno allo stesso bar si salutano ma non bevono insieme. lui al bar ci viene pochissimo, lo si vedrà una volta al mese. negli ultimi dieci giorni ci è venuto 3 volte, le ultime due per vedermi.
> 
> Sullo stato civile: è stato sposato perchè ha una figlia grande. Però tre anni fa girava con una donna giovane che adesso di certo non frequenta più. Quindi i casi sono due... o c'aveva un'amante e siamo davanti a un cilatrone. o è separato e ha avuto una storia ora finita. delle due l'una.


compiti a casa per rita:
1- scoprire lo stato civile
2- informarsi sul referto medico
3- caprie come e perchè è finita la storia con la giovin signora (solo se ad 1 risulta celibe o vedovo)
4- non chiamarlo o messaggiarlo più. Se vuole ti contatta lui! Ormai ha capito che non sei occupata nè disinteressata. Ci sarà il tempo per innamorarsi e quello eventualmente per far capire che si è innamorate. Non è questo!
Bacini


----------



## Iago (10 Settembre 2007)

*RITA*

....ma ci sarà un'altro bar a Topolinia, no?? (io non ci andrei più....)

ridi, che la vita ti sorride

P.s. te lo evito stamattina di ricordarti che è vecchio per te!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















baci.


----------



## La Lupa (10 Settembre 2007)

Allora?

Mi son dovuta leggere 20 pagine di topic (che uscite nel week-end!!!!!!) per non scoprire niente!


----------



## Bruja (10 Settembre 2007)

*P/R*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non ho l'età di Rita.
> Il discorso della differenza di età vale per tutti...ma in proporzione...
> Ho già detto che è tanto per dire perché la differenza d'età peserebbe meno di quanto peserebbero le altre differenze culturali.
> Infatti Raoul Bova mi sembra un figlio e George è comunque troppo giovane...
> ...


Giannini lo posso condividere ma "Vecchia Romagna" come uomo non mi dice nulla...........
Bruja


----------



## Rebecca (10 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Allora?
> 
> Mi son dovuta leggere 20 pagine di topic (che uscite nel week-end!!!!!!) per non scoprire niente!


Allora abbiamo dovuto lavorare troppo e non c'è stata possibilità di indagine. Poi sinceramente con la scoperta di ieri, di questa rattoppata convivenza tra cialtry e grugno, oggi avevo solo voglia di tapparmi in casa e non veder nessuno...


----------



## Rebecca (11 Settembre 2007)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> ...non troppo giovane (mi sentirei pedofila) né troppo vecchio (da infermiera lo faro' SOLO a mio marito).
> 
> Ma l'amore eterno esiste?
> 
> ...


 
Ma a te che è apparso in visione Cialtry... vuoi anche la foto di Basettoni?


----------



## Verena67 (11 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Ma a te che è apparso in visione Cialtry... vuoi anche la foto di Basettoni?


se proprio devo 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Rebecca (11 Settembre 2007)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> se proprio devo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Guarda che sei quella che ha votato che non può vivere senza.


----------



## Grande82 (11 Settembre 2007)

ma lo stato civile è ancora ignoto....?


----------



## Rebecca (11 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma lo stato civile è ancora ignoto....?


ancora...


----------



## Verena67 (11 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Guarda che sei quella che ha votato che non può vivere senza.


 
appunto! Se non lo vedo non vivo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Rebecca (11 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> appunto! Se non lo vedo non vivo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
te l'ho mandata...
certo che è roba da psicopatiche... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   (parlo per me ovviamente)


----------



## Grande82 (11 Settembre 2007)

e io cialtry e bassettoni non li posso vedere? .................


----------



## Rebecca (11 Settembre 2007)

se mi mandi la tua mail in messaggio pvt te li mando...


----------



## Rebecca (12 Settembre 2007)

*Allora*

Allora ieri ci si rivede... Insieme a una coppia che si siede con noi. e uno che si avvicina mi fa "che spettacolo" e io: "di cbaret?" e allora loro: "autoironica. bella cosa complimenti".
Poi mi riaccompagna a casa... E sei un amore... Smak smak sulla guancia... e come sei bella... e sei davvero una donna come non ce ne sono più... e messaggio alle due di notte per dirmi che sono bella e buonanotte e messggio alle 10 per dirmi buona giornata... e io che non ho risposto perchè non ce l'ho fatta e allora 10 minuti fa chiama...
Secondo me si è un po' perso via...


----------



## Grande82 (12 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Allora ieri ci si rivede... Insieme a una coppia che si siede con noi. e uno che si avvicina mi fa "che spettacolo" e io: "di cbaret?" e allora loro: "autoironica. bella cosa complimenti".
> Poi mi riaccompagna a casa... E sei un amore... Smak smak sulla guancia... e come sei bella... e sei davvero una donna come non ce ne sono più... e messaggio alle due di notte per dirmi che sono bella e buonanotte e messggio alle 10 per dirmi buona giornata... e io che non ho risposto perchè non ce l'ho fatta e allora 10 minuti fa chiama...
> Secondo me si è un po' perso via...


rita.........................
io non ho capito nulla!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
3 chi?
uno chi?
mi riaccompagna?
chiama?
perso?
CHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII?
COME?
QUANDO?
PERCHE'?
aiutoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Grande82 (12 Settembre 2007)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
capito
allora
mi siedo
come mai "ci si rivede"?iniziativa di chi?
lui che ha detto per i complimenti dell'ignoto?
e tu hai capito lo stato civile?
ritella..... devi chiedere! 
Cos'ha detto nella telefonata? E tu?
OMMIODDIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Mari' (12 Settembre 2007)

MA STO TIZIO E' SPOSATO, SI O NO?


----------



## Rebecca (12 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> rita.........................
> io non ho capito nulla!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 3 chi?
> uno chi?
> ...


calma...
sangue freddo...
3 era un errore di battitura e l'ho cancellato...
uno (quello delle spettacolo) sarebbe uno che passava, si è fermato con noi ed è mezzo suo parente...
mi riaccompagna, chiama, perso è basettoni
Quando ieri sera


----------



## Rebecca (12 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> capito
> allora
> mi siedo
> ...


nella telefonata non so, non ho risposto, non potevo.
dello stato civile mi sembra di capir di no...


----------



## Grande82 (12 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> calma...
> sangue freddo...
> 3 era un errore di battitura e l'ho cancellato...
> uno (quello delle spettacolo) sarebbe uno che passava, si è fermato con noi ed è mezzo suo parente...
> ...


----------



## Grande82 (12 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> nella telefonata non so, non ho risposto, non potevo.
> dello stato civile mi sembra di capir di no...


alla prossima rispondi pure e poi trova il modo di inserire "tua moglie" nella conversazione. Ma in questo paese non hai un amico ufficiale all'anagrafe? Mannaggia!!!!
*Obiettivo primario* (MOOOOOLTO prima delle pippe mentali "lui-è-preso-ma-io-forse-no-non-so-ci-sto-penando-ora-vedo-magari-lo-scoraggio") scoprire lo stato civile e quello disalute. *Soldato rita a rapporto!*


----------



## Verena67 (12 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> alla prossima rispondi pure e poi trova il modo di inserire "tua moglie" nella conversazione. Ma in questo paese non hai un amico ufficiale all'anagrafe? Mannaggia!!!!
> *Obiettivo primario* (MOOOOOLTO prima delle pippe mentali "lui-è-preso-ma-io-forse-no-non-so-ci-sto-penando-ora-vedo-magari-lo-scoraggio") scoprire lo stato civile e* quello disalute*. *Soldato rita a rapporto!*


dopo una certa età l'anamnesi medica è INDISPENSABILE 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Rebecca (12 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> dopo una certa età l'anamnesi medica è INDISPENSABILE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


qualche problema di salute deve esserci... ma mica è un cavallo che lo guardo in bocca per sapere come sta...


----------



## Grande82 (12 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> qualche problema di salute deve esserci... ma mica è un cavallo che lo guardo in bocca per sapere come sta...


meglio che sto zitta..........


----------



## Rebecca (12 Settembre 2007)

*Paura*

C'ho paura, c'ho...
Questo è preso... si capisce lontano due miglia...
E io c'ho paura...

Meglio riflettere...


----------



## Verena67 (12 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> qualche problema di salute deve esserci... ma mica è un cavallo che lo guardo in bocca per sapere come sta...


invece dovresti 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!


----------



## Grande82 (12 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> C'ho paura, c'ho...
> Questo è preso... si capisce lontano due miglia...
> E io c'ho paura...
> 
> Meglio riflettere...


verena, aiutami tu!
questa lo chiama e gli dice che deve riflettere tra un pò!
Rita, smettila subito!
Sei una donna bella e interessante, intelligente, che apprezza quest'uomo e lo sfrafallio che le provoca! Perchè ti vuoi punire a oltranza? Vivitela! Se non ti piacesse capirei, ma eprchè freni i sentimenti? Mannaggia!!!!!!!! Oggi impazzisco!


----------



## Rebecca (12 Settembre 2007)

*Risvolti*



Grande82 ha detto:


> verena, aiutami tu!
> questa lo chiama e gli dice che deve riflettere tra un pò!
> Rita, smettila subito!
> Sei una donna bella e interessante, intelligente, che apprezza quest'uomo e lo sfrafallio che le provoca! Perchè ti vuoi punire a oltranza? Vivitela! Se non ti piacesse capirei, ma eprchè freni i sentimenti? Mannaggia!!!!!!!! Oggi impazzisco!


 
Mi giudico.
Due giorni fa mi stracciavo le vesti per la convivenza di cialtry... dai non è serio come mi sto comportando... non si sa se questo è il chiodo... non sarebbe bello nei suoi confronti e non sarebbe bello nei miei... meglio forse fare tabula rasa e ricominciare tutto da capo... e poi cosa faccio se poi penso ancora a cialtry... vado di qua e di là? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Prendo in giro lui, prendo in giro me? 

Ho paura anche dei giudizi. C'è stato Narcy, c'è stato Cialtry, stesso lavoro, ufficio sullo stesso piano, amici rivali... Credo siano inconsapevoli l'uno dell'altro... Basettoni stesso lavoro, non amico degli altri due ma ci parla... Narcy siamo rimasti amici... Ci tengo... Fino a poco tempo fa corteggiava ancora... Adesso dopo gli utlimi eventi ho capito che mi piace come amico che è una cosa positiva... Ma se vede questa cosa... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Mi secca... Come una che pesca sempre nella stessa squadra di calcio, c'è qualcosa che non va...


----------



## Grande82 (12 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Mi giudico.
> Due giorni fa mi stracciavo le vesti per la convivenza di cialtry... dai non è serio come mi sto comportando... *non si sa se questo è il chiodo*... non sarebbe bello nei suoi confronti e non sarebbe bello nei miei... meglio forse fare tabula rasa e ricominciare tutto da capo... e poi cosa faccio se poi penso ancora a cialtry... vado di qua e di là?
> 
> 
> ...


rita, proprio perchè non si sa mi sembra inutile frenare! E se invece è proprio questo il chiodo? Mica c'è un tempo prefissato per arrivare! Magari! E chi (vedi tbt) aspetta da anni,. allora?
Inoltre tu ti starppavi sì le vesti, ma non per cialtry, bensì per cialtry con grugno anzichè con te o meglio la moglie! Semplicemente perchè non sei stata scelta e questo è doloroso.
Infine, i giudizi...... davvero pensi che la mia amica, quella 27enne col marito di 17anni più grande, non sia stata giudicata nel paese? Lei va avanti, è felice.... direi che ne vale la pena, visto quello che ha costruito e il fatto che stia bene. 
io non dico buttati, ma datti almeno una possibilità!


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> rita, proprio perchè non si sa mi sembra inutile frenare! E se invece è proprio questo il chiodo? Mica c'è un tempo prefissato per arrivare! Magari! E chi (vedi tbt) aspetta da anni,. allora?
> Inoltre tu ti starppavi sì le vesti, ma non per cialtry, bensì per cialtry con grugno anzichè con te o meglio la moglie! Semplicemente perchè non sei stata scelta e questo è doloroso.
> Infine, i giudizi...... *davvero pensi che la mia amica, quella 27enne col marito di 17anni più grande, *non sia stata giudicata nel paese? Lei va avanti, è felice.... direi che ne vale la pena, visto quello che ha costruito e il fatto che stia bene.
> io non dico buttati, ma datti almeno una possibilità!


Questa si chiama istigazione a delinquere dalle mie parti!!


----------



## Grande82 (12 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Questa si chiama istigazione a delinquere dalle mie parti!!




















oh, infatti lo è!
Vai a leggere sul forum libero!


----------



## Old fay (12 Settembre 2007)

*rita??????*

Ciao rita hai la posta privata piena, la svuoti??? Grazie!!


----------



## Rebecca (12 Settembre 2007)

Fatto, grazie per l'avviso


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2007)

*Un po' sì*



Rita ha detto:


> Mi giudico.
> Due giorni fa mi stracciavo le vesti per la convivenza di cialtry... dai non è serio come mi sto comportando... non si sa se questo è il chiodo... non sarebbe bello nei suoi confronti e non sarebbe bello nei miei... meglio forse fare tabula rasa e ricominciare tutto da capo... e poi cosa faccio se poi penso ancora a cialtry... vado di qua e di là?
> 
> 
> ...


*...fa la figura della velina*


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2007)

*Rituccia...*

...dove sei?!??!

La telenovela oggi langue 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!


----------



## Rebecca (13 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...dove sei?!??!
> 
> La telenovela oggi langue
> 
> ...


Eh, lo so che non puoi vivere senza.
Mi ha baciata. Cioè l'ho baciato. Cioè ci siamo baciati. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ossignore!


----------



## Rebecca (13 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Eh, lo so che non puoi vivere senza.
> Mi ha baciata. Cioè l'ho baciato. Cioè ci siamo baciati.
> 
> 
> ...


Poi son scappata via


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Poi son scappata via


Alitosi?!?!


----------



## Bruja (13 Settembre 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Alitosi?!?!


Fetentone!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Rita però mi devi levare una curiosità, ma in quel Viale del Tramonto pieno di Bar e Caffè per caso bazzica anche una certa Brook ??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Rebecca (13 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Fetentone!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sarà una città morta, ma gli abitanti sembran piuttosto vivaci, eh?


----------



## Rebecca (13 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Alitosi?!?!


No fifa blu


----------



## Grande82 (13 Settembre 2007)

come quando dove......
.... ma soprattutto perchè? e com'è stato?
Impiacciona! Vabbè, ma ho votato "non posso vivere senza"! e alle 2 non riesco mai a vedere brook, quindi devo pur consolarmi!


----------



## @lex (13 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Poi son scappata via


c'ho proprio una vita vuota....racconta.......


----------



## cat (13 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> c'ho proprio una vita vuota....racconta.......


 
ti faccio una pastasciutta?


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> ti faccio una pastasciutta?


Ha detto la vita...ma non credo fosse il giro-vita!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> No fifa blu


 
Si intona almeno col capello?


----------



## @lex (13 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> ti faccio una pastasciutta?


cioè tu vuoi che abbia una vita proprio abbondante, eh?


----------



## Rebecca (13 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> come quando dove......
> .... ma soprattutto perchè? e com'è stato?
> Impiacciona! Vabbè, ma ho votato "non posso vivere senza"! e alle 2 non riesco mai a vedere brook, quindi devo pur consolarmi!


Bello è stato... 
Dice che ho resuscitato un morto


----------



## @lex (13 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Bello è stato...
> Dice che ho resuscitato un morto


testuali parole?
mica tanto signorile però..............


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2007)

...ancora non conosciamo lo stato civile? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   (Scusami ma mi sento tanto Stephanie...)

Bacio!


----------



## Rebecca (13 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...ancora non conosciamo lo stato civile?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non ho chiesto lo stato di famiglia 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .
Ma qui di donne non ne saltano fuori e non sembra intimorito dalla presenza della gente che conosce.... ok, ok,.. chiedo... ma mi sento scema


----------



## Rebecca (13 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> testuali parole?
> mica tanto signorile però..............


beh, insomma, stava in mezzo a parole tipo amore... ma non ho capito bene....


----------



## Rebecca (13 Settembre 2007)

sentite perchè non parliamo del tempo?


----------



## @lex (13 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> beh, insomma, stava in mezzo a parole tipo amore... ma non ho capito bene....
















te le ha dette mentre come cenerentola stavi scappando via?


----------



## Rebecca (13 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> te le ha dette mentre come cenerentola stavi scappando via?


cosa danno stasera alla  TV?


----------



## @lex (13 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> cosa danno stasera alla TV?


"Innamorarsi"


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Non* ho chiesto lo stato di famiglia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....Rita, bonne chance!!

A quando la prossima puntata?  Nessun sms post - bacio?!

Bacio!


----------



## Rebecca (13 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ....Rita, bonne chance!!
> 
> A quando la prossima puntata? Nessun sms post - bacio?!
> 
> Bacio!


1. mi hai fatto un dono bellissimo....
2. sei sopravissuta?
3. voglio vederti sorridere
4. mi sento come lazzaro dopo essere stato resuscitato


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> 1. mi hai fatto un dono bellissimo....
> 2. sei sopravissuta?
> 3. voglio vederti sorridere
> 4. mi sento come lazzaro dopo essere stato resuscitato


 
...il dono non è reciproco? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Il riferimento lazzaresco non è a mogli sopite dalla routine? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





CHE STRONZA CHE SONO!!! GODITELO RITAAAA!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!!!!


----------



## Rebecca (13 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...il dono non è reciproco?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uffi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




io non son tranquilla.
com'era la borsa oggi?...


----------



## Rebecca (13 Settembre 2007)

io voglio essere una brava ragazza


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> io voglio essere una brava ragazza


lo sei tranquilla!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Old fay (13 Settembre 2007)

Io vado a dormire perchè oggi sono cotta. Mia figlia ha iniziato il ginnasio, sono andata in bici e stamane ho pure corso. Stanotte veramente non ho dormito, mi sveglio di botto perchè sogno luiiii!!!!! Senti Rita, anche io avevo rescuscitato un morto...poi però ha preferito morire...attenta bimba!!! NOTTE, non mi disturbate fino a domani....

	
	
		
		
	


	




    !!!!


----------



## @lex (13 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> io voglio essere una brava ragazza


le brave ragazze vanno in paradiso, quelle cattive dappertutto....


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Io vado a dormire perchè oggi sono cotta. Mia figlia ha iniziato il ginnasio, sono andata in bici e stamane ho pure corso. Stanotte veramente non ho dormito, mi sveglio di botto perchè sogno luiiii!!!!! *Senti Rita, anche io avevo rescuscitato un morto...poi però ha preferito morire.*..*attenta bimba!!!* NOTTE, non mi disturbate fino a domani....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sante parole!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio Belle Pimpe!


----------



## Grande82 (14 Settembre 2007)

ooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Voglio la mia puntata di oggi!!!!!
Non posso vivere senza!
Rita, invece per te com'è stato?


----------



## Bruja (14 Settembre 2007)

*Grande82*



Grande82 ha detto:


> ooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> Voglio la mia puntata di oggi!!!!!
> Non posso vivere senza!
> Rita, invece per te com'è stato?


 

Proprio non resisti eh??? Capisco le esigenze confidenziali ma istigare alla confessione mi pare un po' impiccioa come cosa!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Insomma, come diceva Sinatra: "Love was just a glance away, a worm embracing dance away... and ever since that night......"  per la frase dopo aspettiamo gli eventi !!
La "città" di Rita è capace di tutto !!!
Bruja


----------



## Rebecca (14 Settembre 2007)

*Tutte*

Ciao tutte. Sono davvero di gran corsa e non riesco a rispondere nè ai messaggi privati nè alle email che mi sono state scritte ieri sera e stamattina.
Avevo giusto un 5 minuti e non ho resistito a dare un'occhiata qui 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Stasera, tra un'ora, c'è una specie di evento a Topolinia. Torno dal parrucchiere, devo prepararmi... Vestito rosso fuoco, se ci trovo qualcosa da metterci sopra...
Chi ci sarà non si sa... In linea molto toerica potrei trovarci basettoni (l'unico davvero probabile, narcy, cialtry e grugno, oltre a un sacco di altra gente e forse persino i miei genitori). 
Vabbè, quando torno racconto...

X Grande82:
Bello è stato! Lui si sentiva Lazzaro, io una dea che fa miracoli


----------



## Grande82 (14 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Ciao tutte. Sono davvero di gran corsa e non riesco a rispondere nè ai messaggi privati nè alle email che mi sono state scritte ieri sera e stamattina.
> Avevo giusto un 5 minuti e non ho resistito a dare un'occhiata qui
> 
> 
> ...


ma guarda tu!
Ne abbiamo fatta una diva in abito rosso-fatale e nemmeno ringrazia!
(Rita, io non vado al parrucchiere da novembre.... che ne pensi se facciamo cambio?mannaggia a roma che per prendere un appuntamento devo aspettare una settimana e il mio massimo preavviso sono due ore!)


----------



## Grande82 (14 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Proprio non resisti eh??? Capisco le esigenze confidenziali ma istigare alla confessione mi pare un po' *impicciona* come cosa!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...









si, si, impicciona!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Non un pò e nemmeno ti pare!
Proprio impicciona!
Ma solo perchè "non potrei vivere senza" 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .... prescrizione medica, insomma!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2007)

*Atena?*



Rita ha detto:


> Ciao tutte. Sono davvero di gran corsa e non riesco a rispondere nè ai messaggi privati nè alle email che mi sono state scritte ieri sera e stamattina.
> Avevo giusto un 5 minuti e non ho resistito a dare un'occhiata qui
> 
> 
> ...


Bello e forte l'aveva fatto la dea ...ma lui non lo era


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2007)

*!*



Rita ha detto:


> Ciao tutte. Sono davvero di gran corsa e non riesco a rispondere nè ai messaggi privati nè alle email che mi sono state scritte ieri sera e stamattina.
> Avevo giusto un 5 minuti e non ho resistito a dare un'occhiata qui
> 
> 
> ...


Una giacca e sei perfetta!


----------



## Rebecca (14 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Una giacca e sei perfetta!


ma c'ho solo una giacca nera... rosso nero non fa troppo milanista?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2007)

*un po'*



Rita ha detto:


> ma c'ho solo una giacca nera... rosso nero non fa troppo milanista?


Ma sta sempre bene...


----------



## Bruja (14 Settembre 2007)

*Meno male*

Che è rosso nera................perchè se era giallo nera cambiavamo nome al thread
"la sera che le vespe invasero Topolinia"......... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Rebecca (14 Settembre 2007)

*dai sul serio*

ce la mettete la giacca nera sul vestito rosso... non mi pare stia male...


----------



## La Lupa (14 Settembre 2007)

Nemmeno per sogno!
Non dirlo nemmeno per sogno!!!!

Il vestito è lungo o corto?


----------



## Grande82 (14 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> ce la mettete la giacca nera sul vestito rosso... non mi pare stia male...


io no.
non mi piace.
troppo rosso nero, soprattutto col rosso fuoco.


----------



## Rebecca (14 Settembre 2007)

no infatti provando ci stava da schifo...
cambiato due volte vestito
ora sono con vesstito nero corto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2007)

*!*



Rita ha detto:


> no infatti provando ci stava da schifo...
> cambiato due volte vestito
> ora sono con vesstito nero corto


Il tutto nero va sempre bene ...magari gioielli e/o sciarpetta che diano colore!


----------



## Grande82 (14 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> no infatti provando ci stava da schifo...
> cambiato due volte vestito
> ora sono con vesstito nero corto


e che ci metti sopra?


----------



## La Lupa (14 Settembre 2007)

Io d'estate sui vestiti ci metto solo gli scialli.
Se proprio devo metterci qualcosa.

Se è un pò freddino, al massimo un golfino di lana leggero.


----------



## Grande82 (14 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io d'estate sui vestiti ci metto solo gli scialli.
> Se proprio devo metterci qualcosa.
> 
> Se è un pò freddino, al massimo un golfino di lana leggero.


................è vero che lui ha 60anni.....ma un "golfino"?!?!?!!?


----------



## La Lupa (14 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ................è vero che lui ha 60anni.....ma un "golfino"?!?!?!!?


Senti un pò, marmocchia, cosa c'hai contro i golfini?


----------



## Grande82 (14 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Senti un pò, marmocchia, cosa c'hai contro i golfini?


innanzitutto il termine è antico, babbiona cara  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















e poi solo il pensiero mi fa venire l'asma! tutta quella lanuggine, le palline che si formano e i fianchi un pò larghi così il rotolino non si nota.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




.
.
.
.
..
.
.
..
.
.
.
.ovviamente scherzo, lupa! non te la prendere, eh!? non ticonosco così bene e non so se sei permalosa, quindi mi premunisco!
Preferisco la sciarpa (mia nonna lo chiamava scialle, mi pare, ma tant'è..........................)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2007)

*senza offesa*



Grande82 ha detto:


> innanzitutto il termine è antico, babbiona cara
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oggigiorno sta scadendo la professionalità delle commesse che non sanno cos'è una raglan
Di conseguenza si riduce il vocabolario.
Scialle ...non è sciarpa ...golfino non è solo quello da nonna (ma quale?)
Io preferisco la giacca sempre ora, alla mia età e figura, ma dipende dalle proporzioni e dall'età.
Anni e chili fa preferivo un golf chiuso...


----------



## Rebecca (15 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Oggigiorno sta scadendo la professionalità delle commesse che non sanno cos'è una raglan
> Di conseguenza si riduce il vocabolario.
> Scialle ...non è sciarpa ...golfino non è solo quello da nonna (ma quale?)
> Io preferisco la giacca sempre ora, alla mia età e figura, ma dipende dalle proporzioni e dall'età.
> Anni e chili fa preferivo un golf chiuso...


Condivido sulle commesse...
Beh, ce ne saranno di bravissime ma la grugno secondo me con quella faccia fa scappare tutti i clienti 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Alla fine sopra non ci ho messo nulla perchè faceva più caldo di quello che credevo. Quindi vestitino corto nero.
Ma la serata è andata a rotoli....


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Condivido sulle commesse...
> Beh, ce ne saranno di bravissime ma la grugno secondo me con quella faccia fa scappare tutti i clienti
> 
> 
> ...


..azzzz!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Come mai Rita?


----------



## Rebecca (15 Settembre 2007)

*Pirla*

Basettoni è un pirla. E' deciso. Pirla. 
Come lo chiamereste se non uno che viene baciato (letteralmente) dalla dea fortuna che lo richiama dall'Ade e questo gli sputa in faccia alla sua buona sorte? 
Come lo chiamate uno che conosce una donna di 22 anni più giovane, il cui bacio lo fa sentire lazzaro e poi la tratta a pesci in faccia? Il miracolo era quello della resurrezione, non quello della divisione dei pani e dei pesci! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Insomma è un pirla!


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Basettoni è un pirla. E' deciso. Pirla.
> Come lo chiamereste se non uno che viene bacialto (letteralmente) dalla dea fortuna che lo richiama dall'Ade e questo gli sputa in faccia alla sua buona sorte?
> Come lo chiamate uno che conosce una donna di 22 anni più giovane, il cui bacio lo fa sentire lazzaro e poi la tratta a pesci in faccia? Il miracolo era quello della ressurrezione, non quello della divisione dei pani e dei pesci!
> 
> ...


Ti ha scaricata????  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' venuto con la moglie???


----------



## Rebecca (15 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ti ha scaricata????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma no!
Si è comportato da deficiente.


----------



## Rebecca (15 Settembre 2007)

*Mr Hide*

A volte si comporta come se gli fosse andato in tilt qualcosa. L'altro giorno ha aggredito verbalmente al bar una persona che fischiettava una canzone che non gli piaceva al grido di fascista fascista. E via di insulti con tono alterato.... Poi si pente e dice che ha esagerato... Ogni tanto si trasforma, ecco...


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> A volte si comporta come se gli fosse andato in tilt qualcosa. L'altro giorno ha aggredito verbalmente al bar una persona che fischiettava una canzone che non gli piaceva al grido di fascista fascista. E via di insulti con tono alterato.... Poi si pente e dice che ha esagerato... Ogni tanto si trasforma, ecco...


A una certa età un pò di sclero non è che debba proprio proprio sorprendere eh! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Anche se...ci son persone molto più giovani che in quanto a mr. Hyde son messe peggio!!!


----------



## Rebecca (15 Settembre 2007)

*La parte brutta*

Ok, conto. Ieri a topolinia c'era questa soirée a cui partecipava mezza città. Sapevamo entrambi della reciproca presenza. Io l'ho cercato e lui non so. Ma magari mi aspettavo che mi cercasse proprio con i potenti mezzi della tecnologia. Conclusa la parte ufficiale e iniziata abbondantemente quella libatoria, ad un certo punto mi indvidua, mi raggiunge, dice che si fermerà poco perchè deve partire per la montana visto che stamattina presto aveva impegni per rifugi per due giorni.... mi chede di accompagnarlo al buffet, mi versa un bicchiere di vino, mi guarda con sguardo adorante... e passa un politico ottantenne, vecchio compagno di battaglie, con la moglie. Basettoni lo chiama, me li presenta. Io carina come sono mi metto a parlare con la signora che mi sembra sulle spine. Mi volto e Basettoni non c'era più... Due metri più in là a parlar con uno, poi 5 più in là a parlar con un altro... la coppia mi saluta e mi ritrovo sola con il calice... si avvicinano due che conosco e mi tengono compagnia... basettoni saluta uno 7 metri più in là, poi ripassa vicino a me e va oltre... a salutare uno 10 metri più in là.... poi non si vede più... 
A quel punto a completare la serata arriva Grugno.
Me ne vado senza aspettare.... mando sms lamentandomi che non mi aveva salutato e congedandolo. Dopo mezz'ora arriva la risposta... scusa ma sono andato a parlare con tizio e quando sono tornata stavi con caio che non sopporto... 
Non rispondo...
 Trovo un amico che mi porta al solito bar... arrivo e cigliegina sulla torta, c'è Grugno pure lì, seduta con una. Le persone che raggiungiamo sono a dieci cm da lei...
Me ne vado


----------



## Rebecca (15 Settembre 2007)

*Grugno*

Allora al bar mi ritrovo con Grugno seduta un metro davanti a me che mi dà le spalle.
La riesco a vedere proprio bene. Ha capelli lungi e mossi ma stopposi come quelli di una permanente mal riuscita. Ha un vitino da vespa. Ma sempre con questi jeans o pantaloni neri. Se mette una gonna la eclisso, sembrerebbe uno scheletro con abiti addosso. Comincio quasi a pensare che sia anoressica o qualcosa del genere... Però strano perchè tracanna vino come un marinaio. Non è brutta, ma ha una faccia strana. E' come se fosse immpermeabile a qualsiasi pensiero. E' come immobile. Ha una vaga parvenza di faccia da bambina, ma probabilmente a lei non verranno mai le rughe perchè sembra di cera. Ecco, sembra una maschera funebre. Non brutta, ma funebre. E poi è schiacciata come se avesse preso una facciata a mille all'ora. La cosa strana è questa: l'immagine a prima vista sembra quella di una bella tipa... poi la guardi bene e sembra mostruosa. 
Beh allla fine sono riuscita a dimenticarmi di lei.


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Ok, conto. Ieri a topolinia c'era questa soirée a cui partecipava mezza città. Sapevamo entrambi della reciproca presenza. Io l'ho cercato e lui non so. Ma magari mi aspettavo che mi cercasse proprio con i potenti mezzi della tecnologia. Conclusa la parte ufficiale e iniziata abbondantemente quella libatoria, ad un certo punto mi indvidua, mi raggiunge, dice che si fermerà poco perchè deve partire per la montana visto che stamattina presto aveva impegni per rifugi per due giorni.... mi chede di accompagnarlo al buffet, mi versa un bicchiere di vino, mi guarda con sguardo adorante... e passa un politico ottantenne, vecchio compagno di battaglie, con la moglie. Basettoni lo chiama, me li presenta. Io carina come sono mi metto a parlare con la signora che mi sembra sulle spine. Mi volto e Basettoni non c'era più... Due metri più in là a parlar con uno, poi 5 più in là a parlar con un altro... la coppia mi saluta e mi ritrovo sola con il calice... si avvicinano due che conosco e mi tengono compagnia... basettoni saluta uno 7 metri più in là, poi ripassa vicino a me e va oltre... a salutare uno 10 metri più in là.... poi non si vede più...
> A quel punto a completare la serata arriva Grugno.
> Me ne vado senza aspettare.... mando sms lamentandomi che non mi aveva salutato e congedandolo. Dopo mezz'ora arriva la risposta... scusa ma sono andato a parlare con tizio e quando sono tornata stavi con caio che non sopporto...
> Non rispondo...
> ...


Ma non ti eri messa in gran tiro su preciso invito?

Lasciato tutto al "speriamo che la forza del destino ci faccia incontrare là?"

Andarci come coppia (tipo: passi tu a prendermi? Andiamo là insieme?) no!??!?

Io continuerei ad evitare di rispondere ad eventuali suoi messaggi.. per un bel pò!!


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Settembre 2007)

*Sicura!??!*



Rita ha detto:


> Allora al bar mi ritrovo con Grugno seduta un metro davanti a me che mi dà le spalle.
> La riesco a vedere proprio bene. Ha capelli lungi e mossi ma stopposi come quelli di una permanente mal riuscita. Ha un vitino da vespa. Ma sempre con questi jeans o pantaloni neri. Se mette una gonna la eclisso, sembrerebbe uno scheletro con abiti addosso. Comincio quasi a pensare che sia anoressica o qualcosa del genere... Però strano perchè tracanna vino come un marinaio. Non è brutta, ma ha una faccia strana. E' come se fosse immpermeabile a qualsiasi pensiero. E' come immobile. Ha una vaga parvenza di faccia da bambina, ma probabilmente a lei non verranno mai le rughe perchè sembra di cera. Ecco, sembra una maschera funebre. Non brutta, ma funebre. E poi è schiacciata come se avesse preso una facciata a mille all'ora. La cosa strana è questa: l'immagine a prima vista sembra quella di una bella tipa... poi la guardi bene e sembra mostruosa.
> *Beh allla fine sono riuscita a dimenticarmi di le*i.


Quando scusa???


----------



## Rebecca (15 Settembre 2007)

*La mia ressurrezione*

Faccio una fatica, sono triste e nervosa. Ma decido che non devo e non posso. Arriva un tizio che ho conosciuto con gattamorta qualche tempo fa. Lui non è di topolinia, ci sta per lavoro durante la settimana e passa le serate al bar con qualche libro che secondo me porta per sfoggiarlo non per leggerlo. 
Mi offre un bicchiere e ci sediamo. 
Ma mi fa troppi complimenti...

Ha detto che a) sono bellissima b) che ho occhi bellissimi e non se ne era mai accorto c) che sono spiritosa (ha chiamato il gestore del locale per dirgli: lo sai che questa è una delle persone più simpatiche di topolinia? e il gestore. ehhh, è un personaggio!!!) d) che i miei zigomi sono strepitosi e) che non sono semplice  f) che sono speciale...

Troppi complimenti sembrano per default. Ma non importa, mi distraggo dal pensiero di grugno seduta fuori.

MA poi!!!!
Insomma, o è uno che spia il forum... o  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Mi dice.... LEONARDO AVREBBE QUALCOSA DA ESPRIMERE CON LA SUA ARTE SU DI TE... (ed è poi divenuto un refrain)... Ma come???? A me strega gioconda leonardo proprio?


----------



## Rebecca (15 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Ok, conto. Ieri a topolinia c'era questa soirée a cui partecipava mezza città. Sapevamo entrambi della reciproca presenza. Io l'ho cercato e lui non so. Ma magari mi aspettavo che mi cercasse proprio con i potenti mezzi della tecnologia. Conclusa la parte ufficiale e iniziata abbondantemente quella libatoria, ad un certo punto mi indvidua, mi raggiunge, dice che si fermerà poco perchè deve partire per la montana visto che stamattina presto aveva impegni per rifugi per due giorni.... mi chede di accompagnarlo al buffet, mi versa un bicchiere di vino, mi guarda con sguardo adorante... e passa un politico ottantenne, vecchio compagno di battaglie, con la moglie. Basettoni lo chiama, me li presenta. Io carina come sono mi metto a parlare con la signora che mi sembra sulle spine. Mi volto e Basettoni non c'era più... Due metri più in là a parlar con uno, poi 5 più in là a parlar con un altro... la coppia mi saluta e mi ritrovo sola con il calice... si avvicinano due che conosco e mi tengono compagnia... basettoni saluta uno 7 metri più in là, poi ripassa vicino a me e va oltre... a salutare uno 10 metri più in là.... poi non si vede più...
> A quel punto a completare la serata arriva Grugno.
> Me ne vado senza aspettare.... mando sms lamentandomi che non mi aveva salutato e congedandolo. Dopo mezz'ora arriva la risposta... scusa ma sono andato a parlare con tizio e quando sono tornata stavi con caio che non sopporto...
> Non rispondo...
> ...


Non so da dove sia uscito quel me ne vado, perchè resto li


----------



## Rebecca (15 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma non ti eri messa in gran tiro su preciso invito?
> 
> Lasciato tutto al "speriamo che la forza del destino ci faccia incontrare là?"
> 
> ...


Insomma era una cosa a cui si andava tutti comunque, non è che mi avesse invitato, ma se ne era parlato nei giorni precedenti.


----------



## Rebecca (15 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quando scusa???


intendevo per la serata.


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Faccio una fatica, sono triste e nervosa. Ma decido che non devo e non posso. Arriva un tizio che ho conosciuto con gattamorta qualche tempo fa. Lui non è di topolinia, ci sta per lavoro durante la settimana e passa le serate al bar con qualche libro che secondo me porta per sfoggiarlo non per leggerlo.
> Mi offre un bicchiere e ci sediamo.
> Ma mi fa troppi complimenti...
> 
> ...


Ma non era Giotto???  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Scherzi a parte, quello che intendevo col mettersi d'accordo, era pèer ritornare al perchè certe cose vanno storte....

Lamenti spesso un destino avverso ( topolinia a parte che ci mette del suo) ma spesso le cose vanno per il verso giusto se noi le impostiamo in una certa direzione.

Se lui non ci fosse andato, tu saresti andata uguale e tirata come una fionda?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Allora tanto valeva dirgli che ci andavi volentieri CON LUI!


----------



## Iago (15 Settembre 2007)

*Rita*

...ma un pò di sana singletudine??

...la libertààààà


(correggimi Chen!...ho messo 5 "a" e se avessi dovuto accentarle...pensa quanti movimenti in più su questa tastiera)


----------



## Rebecca (15 Settembre 2007)

alla fine si avvicina un altro ragazzo molto spiritoso, parente del gestore... l'altro afettato, questo invece sagace e spiritoso... lo faccio sedere con noi... ci siamo perfino divertiti. questi poi parlavano come vecchi compagni di scuola... il primo un po' damerino è riuscito a diventare quasi spontaneo!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Il secondo si è appena lasciato con la ragazza... Continuo a dirgli "ma allora ci fidanziamo noi e a sbattere gli occhioni" ridendo... Poi si va a casa... mi accompagna per un po' perchè sta in quella direzione anche lui e mi fa un mucchio di complimenti!!!!


----------



## Rebecca (15 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma non era Giotto???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ci sarei andata tirata come una fionda comunque. C'era anche mio padre, c'era anche sua figlia, c'erano amici e conoscenti di entrambi. Non era una cosa ludica da appuntamento, era una cosa cultural politica. A cui entrambi saremmo dovuti andare comunque.


----------



## Rebecca (15 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...ma un pò di sana singletudine??
> 
> ...la libertààààà
> 
> ...


Pussa via uccellaccio del malaugurio...
Io single ci sono stata per 7 anni se si intende non aver un fidanzato vero.
Ci sono stata per  4 anni se si intende stare a casa e non uscire con nessuno... Mai niente di niente, un bacio, una carezza, un appuntamento. Non dicii che basti?


----------



## Rebecca (15 Settembre 2007)

*Le somme*

Tutto questo per... 
Non certo per raccontarvi di tutti i complimenti e bla bla e i successi..

No adesso seriamente il punto era un altro...

E cioè che la serata ha preso una piega che mi ha fatta stare male, ma che ho saputo (cosa molto strana per me), reagire all'avvilimento, a non andare a casa a piangere, a reagire in un modo sufficientemente forte per essere comunque considerata una compagnia piacevole, e per arrivare anche a casa con la serena consapevolezza che se lui mi ha trattata così, non è perchè io sono una cacca, ma perchè lui ci si è comportato. E che ci rimette più lui di me.

Questa per me è una rivoluzione copernicana. Segno che quella che io considero una autostima di recente scoperta, regge agli urti della vita.

Sono scontenta della situazione, sono contenta di me...
Ecco


----------



## Old cinzia65 (15 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Tutto questo per...
> Non certo per raccontarvi di tutti i complimenti e bla bla e i successi..
> 
> No adesso seriamente il punto era un altro...
> ...


e visto che quel che conta è questo, mi sembra che tu sia sulla buona strada, non perderla di vista


----------



## Rebecca (15 Settembre 2007)

cinzia65 ha detto:


> e visto che quel che conta è questo, mi sembra che tu sia sulla buona strada, non perderla di vista


Grazie cinzia...


----------



## Iago (15 Settembre 2007)

*..e forse no!*



Rita ha detto:


> Pussa via uccellaccio del malaugurio...
> Io single ci sono stata per 7 anni se si intende non aver un fidanzato vero.
> Ci sono stata per  4 anni se si intende stare a casa e non uscire con nessuno... Mai niente di niente, un bacio, una carezza, un appuntamento. Non dicii che basti?


_
basta avere un tantino di pazienza e aspettare...la vita ti scova nei posti più starni e reconditi...e te ne capitano di cose... _
(ma non solo a Topolinia, aggiungo io)


...ho letto che c'è in programma un raduno tra forumist,potresti fare da promotrice e organizzare, ...nell'intenzione di evadere da quelle quattro mura, e di divertirti spassionatamente...sarebbe una bella cosa, no?


----------



## Iago (15 Settembre 2007)

*ciao cinzia...*



cinzia65 ha detto:


> e visto che quel che conta è questo, mi sembra che tu sia sulla buona strada, non perderla di vista



...che fai? ...l'assecondi??
































OT: come stai?


----------



## Verena67 (15 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> A volte si comporta come se gli fosse andato in tilt qualcosa. L'altro giorno ha aggredito verbalmente al bar una persona che fischiettava una canzone che non gli piaceva al grido di fascista fascista. E via di insulti con tono alterato.... Poi si pente e dice che ha esagerato... Ogni tanto si trasforma, ecco...


Non ho ancora letto niente, parto da qua.

(oggi puntata succosa!)

Innanzitutto, mi dispiace che ti ha rovinato la serata! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E che cavolo!

Quanto alla gente che OGNITANTO si comporta in modo strano, diffida sempre!

Di solito conoscendoli SI COMPORTANO SEMPRE COSI'!!!


Io non credo alla gente che OGNI TANTO delira. Io penso che chi ha questi comportamenti psicotici è perché di solito...è psicotico inside!


Statti accuorta!

Quanto al resto, leggo e commento!

Besos!


----------



## Iago (15 Settembre 2007)

*Vere...*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Non ho ancora letto niente, parto da qua.
> 
> (oggi puntata succosa!)
> 
> ...



...non per sostituirmi o imitare Chen...ma dietro a questa frase c'è una mia storia personale...ci tengo in modo particolare


----------



## Verena67 (15 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> ad un certo punto mi indvidua, mi raggiunge, dice *che si fermerà poco perchè deve partire per la montagna* visto che stamattina presto aveva impegni per rifugi per due giorni.... mi chede di accompagnarlo al buffet, mi versa un bicchiere di vino, *mi guarda con sguardo adorante*...


cominciamo da qui: ti sta mandando *messaggi contraddittori*. Da un lato ti dice "Non ci sono per te perché devo andare via... per giorni, quindi *scordati che passiamo il week - end insieme*" e dall'altro ti confonde con lo sguardo adorante (che fa fine e non impegna).

Se questi sono gli uomini disponibili oggi, c'è da farsi suore alle Far Oer.....




> e passa un politico ottantenne, vecchio compagno di battaglie, *con la moglie*. Basettoni lo chiama, *me li presenta. Io carina come sono mi metto a parlare con la signora che mi sembra sulle spine.* Mi volto e *Basettoni non c'era più*... Due metri più in là a parlar con uno, poi 5 più in là a parlar con un altro... la coppia mi saluta e mi ritrovo sola con il calice... si avvicinano due che conosco e mi tengono compagnia... basettoni saluta uno 7 metri più in là, poi ripassa vicino a me e va oltre... a salutare uno 10 metri più in là.... poi non si vede più...


 
Mi sembra evidente. Tu ti sei inconsciamente (?) posta in modalità "Mogliettina", l'altra era sulle spine perché probabilmente (?) una compagna ufficiale già esiste, lui ha tagliato la corda per smentire ogni legame.

Dissento profondamente sul fatto che tu mandi sempre sms ai tuoi uomini per rampognarli.

"Le scuse te le scordi", come diceva un vecchio film, e comunque a mio avviso è sempre meglio che sia l'uomo a chiamare, se lo ritiene.


Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (15 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> e) *che non sono semplice* ?


 
A me hanno recentemente detto l'opposto, che sono "SEMPLICE" 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















Cerco di prenderlo come un complimento...mah!!!


----------



## Verena67 (15 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...non per sostituirmi o imitare Chen...ma dietro a questa frase c'è una mia storia personale...ci tengo in modo particolare


io sono nordica, sei il benvenuto 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Bacio!


----------



## Rebecca (15 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non ho ancora letto niente, parto da qua.
> 
> (oggi puntata succosa!)
> 
> ...


O forse solo un po' alcolista.


----------



## Rebecca (15 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> cominciamo da qui: ti sta mandando *messaggi contraddittori*. Da un lato ti dice "Non ci sono per te perché devo andare via... per giorni, quindi *scordati che passiamo il week - end insieme*" e dall'altro ti confonde con lo sguardo adorante (che fa fine e non impegna).
> 
> Se questi sono gli uomini disponibili oggi, c'è da farsi suore alle Far Oer.....
> 
> ...


Vere, mi sono espressa male. Qui è il contrario. Era sulle spine significa che sembrava annoiata a morte e fuori contesto. Una signora così carina, ma sembrava imbarazzara dalla presenza di tanta gente. Invece a parlare con me si è sentita a suo agio.


----------



## Grande82 (15 Settembre 2007)

Rita, com'è è, questo Bassettoni non si è mostrato all'altezza e il messaggio non se lo è meritato. Ora se vuole ti cerca lui, se no.... mi sembra che tu abbia di meglio da fare!
Certo che non lo hai contattato quasi mai, se non quando ti sembra che lui si faccia negare (non lo sentivi da un pò e gli mandi un mess un paio di sett fa per bere una cosa e ieri scompare e lo messaggi). Lo vuoi solo se non puoi averlo? 
Sull'analisi sono d'accordo con Verena, tranne che non penso si aimpegnato, ma strano è strano e non mi piace che metta le mani avanti sul fine sett..... diciamo che ora parte da punteggio negativo, se vuole recupera, se no..... problemi suoi! Come giustamente dici è lui che ci perde! Tu vai avanti con la tua vita con serenità! E se proprio devi scegliere meglio pansare a Grugno che a Cialtry! D'altronde ognuno ha ciò che si merita e visto com'è Grugno, è chiaro che Cialtry quello era il massimo cui poteva aspirare, non certo te!
Un baciotto e buon fine settimana!

PS Voglio un altro bar!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rebecca (15 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Rita, com'è è, questo Bassettoni non si è mostrato all'altezza e il messaggio non se lo è meritato. Ora se vuole ti cerca lui, se no.... mi sembra che tu abbia di meglio da fare!
> Certo che non lo hai contattato quasi mai, se non quando ti sembra che lui si faccia negare (non lo sentivi da un pò e gli mandi un mess un paio di sett fa per bere una cosa e ieri scompare e lo messaggi). Lo vuoi solo se non puoi averlo?
> Sull'analisi sono d'accordo con Verena, tranne che non penso si aimpegnato, ma strano è strano e non mi piace che metta le mani avanti sul fine sett..... diciamo che ora parte da punteggio negativo, se vuole recupera, se no..... problemi suoi! Come giustamente dici è lui che ci perde! Tu vai avanti con la tua vita con serenità! E se proprio devi scegliere meglio pansare a Grugno che a Cialtry! D'altronde ognuno ha ciò che si merita e visto com'è Grugno, è chiaro che Cialtry quello era il massimo cui poteva aspirare, non certo te!
> Un baciotto e buon fine settimana!
> ...


No cara, non è così. Nel sesno che sono d'accordo con tutte le tue valutazioni, ma non è andata così per quanto riguarda i fatti... Ci siamo visti la scorsa settimana giovedì (per input mio), venerdì (per input suo), martedì (e ci siamo baciati), poi messaggi martedì notte, mercoledì mattina e telefonata sua mercoledì mattina, giovedì ci siamo incontrati per caso e poi messaggi, venerdì era ieri e ti ho detto.
Sul fine settimana non ha messo le mani avanti... C'è una cosa cultural-montana che lui ha organizzato e che prevede due giorni di celebrazioni per rifugi e che lo vedono in prima linea. Ci lavora da mesi e mi ha anche fatto avere l'invito ma io non ci vado perchè per me è complicato....


----------



## Verena67 (15 Settembre 2007)

*Rita*

...comunque prudenza.

Tieni il cuore a bada. Gli inizi sono comunque tremolanti.

Lo so che i tempi del Principe Azzurro sono passati e da mo', ma sii comunque prudente. Non perderci la testa.

Bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2007)

*evoluzione*

Credo che davvero però Basettoni si sia comportato male.
Così lo può fare ...un marito ...tanto poi ci si vede dopo, ma uno che si dice resuscitato e che intravvede la possibilità di una donna di 22 anni più giovane e fa così o è pirla o ..è pirla.
Ma quel che conta è davvero che Rita abbia volutato e deciso che sia stato lui a sbagliare e non lei a essere sbagliata!!!


----------



## Grande82 (15 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...comunque prudenza.
> 
> Tieni il cuore a bada. Gli inizi sono comunque tremolanti.
> 
> ...


Ah, Vere, fosse così facile non perdere la testa, restare lucidi, non innamorarsi di tutte quelle maledette persone sbagliate.....


----------



## Verena67 (15 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Ah, Vere, fosse così facile non perdere la testa, restare lucidi, non innamorarsi di tutte quelle maledette persone sbagliate.....


 
se lo so 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Ma in questo momento penso rifiuterei pure George 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!


----------



## Grande82 (15 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> se lo so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Devo dire che anche io mi sento parecchio nauseata.............
almeno a qualcosa è servito anche il demente!


----------



## Rebecca (16 Settembre 2007)

*Però stamattina sono triste*

Ecco!
Mi rimuginano pensieri grigetti. cialtry e grugno... grrrr.... basettoni pirla....
eccomi da sola da capo....
sbaglio io, decisamente.


----------



## Verena67 (16 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Ecco!
> Mi rimuginano pensieri grigetti. cialtry e grugno... grrrr.... basettoni pirla....
> eccomi da sola da capo....
> sbaglio io, decisamente.


 
gioia, chi nasce tondo, non muore quadrato. Non sarai mai un Machiavelli dell'alcova, il tuo bisogno di amore è troppo scoperto.

Forse pero' potresti fare qualcosa sul "parco giochi", che mi sembra davvero limitato...

Bacio!


----------



## cat (16 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Ecco!
> Mi rimuginano pensieri grigetti. cialtry e grugno... grrrr.... basettoni pirla....
> eccomi da sola da capo....
> sbaglio io, decisamente.


 
ti stringo la mano


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Settembre 2007)

*Quoto*



Verena67 ha detto:


> gioia, chi nasce tondo, non muore quadrato. Non sarai mai un Machiavelli dell'alcova, il tuo bisogno di amore è troppo scoperto.
> 
> Forse pero' potresti fare qualcosa sul "parco giochi", che mi sembra davvero limitato...
> 
> Bacio!


Meglio cambiare, neh?


----------



## Bruja (16 Settembre 2007)

*P/R*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Meglio cambiare, neh?


Ma non glielo si era detto un migliaio di post fa??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Rebecca (16 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma non glielo si era detto un migliaio di post fa???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti ho cambiato...
Ho cambiato aguzzino!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Settembre 2007)

*bar...piazza...città*



Rita ha detto:


> Infatti ho cambiato...
> Ho cambiato aguzzino!


Proponevamo un cambiamento più radicale.
Quanche anno fa sono andata in vacanza in un paesino in Calabria non turistico, al mare si andava in auto, 800 abitanti (d'estate, quando rientravano gli emigrati con le famiglie...), anche lì c'erano 2 bar!


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Infatti ho cambiato...
> Ho cambiato aguzzino!


Senti, ma se è solo questione di aguzzini...veniamo a turno io, air TbT @lex fabrizio Bd e compagnia cantando con qualche nodoso randello!!!


----------



## Rebecca (16 Settembre 2007)

casco dal sonno.
a qeulli che c'ho i pm da rispondere e a quella che c'ho l'email... chiudo un attimo gli occhi poi rispondo.
notte notte sogni d'oro


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Settembre 2007)

*ehm*



Rita ha detto:


> casco dal sonno.
> a qeulli che c'ho i pm da rispondere e a quella che c'ho l'email... chiudo un attimo gli occhi poi rispondo.
> notte notte sogni d'oro


Sono le tre e mezza del pomeriggio


----------



## Rebecca (16 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono le tre e mezza del pomeriggio


Allora vuol dire che ho dormito un'ora...
Sognato cialtry e grugno...
Non posso mica digerirla questa cosa..
Cerco di non pensarci, non lo cerco da un mese (credo sia passato così tanto tempo più o meno), cerco pure di distrarmi... ma cosa posso farci?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Settembre 2007)

*indigeribile*



Rita ha detto:


> Allora vuol dire che ho dormito un'ora...
> Sognato cialtry e grugno...
> Non posso mica digerirla questa cosa..
> Cerco di non pensarci, non lo cerco da un mese (credo sia passato così tanto tempo più o meno), cerco pure di distrarmi... ma cosa posso farci?


Credo che proprio non si possa digerirla...ma per farla passare tutta intera, come un sasso, bisogna lasciar passare tempo...magari non passa, ma si incista e resta lì...


----------



## Rebecca (16 Settembre 2007)

*Quindi*

nemmeno impegarsi serve... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mi manca tanto


----------



## Old pincopallina (16 Settembre 2007)

*prova*



Rita ha detto:


> nemmeno impegarsi serve...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rita senti un pò...
tanto per impegnarti: mettiti su word, fatti una bella lista delle cose negative di questa storia, delle parole brutte, dei sentimenti brutti ecc...
usa un font gigante e in grassetto...poi lo metti come immagine del desktop ..magari funziona

quasi quasi lo faccio pure io per me


----------



## Verena67 (16 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che proprio non si possa digerirla...ma per farla passare tutta intera, come un sasso, bisogna lasciar passare tempo...magari non passa, ma* si incista e resta lì...*


 
....maro' Persa tu proprio si che sai come consolare le persone!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Settembre 2007)

*esperienza*



Verena67 ha detto:


> ....maro' Persa tu proprio si che sai come consolare le persone!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















































Ma le cisti mica fanno male ...stanno lì...


----------



## Rebecca (16 Settembre 2007)

male male  male

verena a leggere le carte si impara o ci si deve nascere portati?


----------



## Rebecca (16 Settembre 2007)

mi sono comprata un tacco 12
credo che faccia 1.90


----------



## @lex (16 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> mi sono comprata un tacco 12
> credo che faccia 1.90


chi troppo in alto sal cade sovente
precipitevolissimevolmente


----------



## Rebecca (16 Settembre 2007)

emh...
sono maculate


----------



## Verena67 (16 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> male male male
> 
> verena a leggere le carte si impara o ci si deve nascere portati?


Si impara, è un arte, non magia. Ma se si è portati, meglio!

Bacio!


----------



## Rebecca (17 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Si impara, è un arte, non magia. Ma se si è portati, meglio!
> 
> Bacio!


la tecnica si impara, non l'arte...


----------



## Rebecca (17 Settembre 2007)

alora.... 
son andata a dormire 3 volte... c'è quella zanzara rompicoglioni!
ma c'è che quando chiudo gli occhi vedo la faccia della salma, al secolo grugno.
sembra di plastica, l'ho vista bene l'altra sera.
non tradisce pensiero...
non riesco a dormire.
come si fa, domani ho pure giornata dura.
mi sa che potrebbero ingaggiarla per fare il banshee in qualche film.


---------

500 messaggi????


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Settembre 2007)

*Eh no*



Rita ha detto:


> alora....
> son andata a dormire 3 volte... c'è quella zanzara rompicoglioni!
> ma c'è che quando chiudo gli occhi vedo la faccia della salma, al secolo grugno.
> sembra di plastica, l'ho vista bene l'altra sera.
> ...


Se una deve pensare alle ...varie grugno che circolano ...o barbie/cammelle varie  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ....non dorme più 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Impara da Peter Pan cerca un pensiero felice...


----------



## Rebecca (17 Settembre 2007)

anche paperino però... l'altra sera quando le hanno presentato uno ha detto: "piasciere grunnio", proprio come parlerebbe paperino... sputacchiando....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Settembre 2007)

*!*



Rita ha detto:


> anche paperino però... l'altra sera quando le hanno presentato uno ha detto: "piasciere grunnio", proprio come parlerebbe paperino... sputacchiando....




















































Mi fai schiattare!


----------



## Rebecca (17 Settembre 2007)

*pr*

senti campanellino...
il mio pensiero felice mi ha mollata sola con un bicchiere in mano.
c'è da dire che ha mollato là anche il suo amico ciccio pasticcio a cui aveva detto al telefono di raggiungerlo. 
poi questo amico è arrivato al bar dove la salma stava con una mezza pazza e si è seduto con loro presentando il tizio che stava con lui ("piasciere grunnio"). 
per la cronaca ciccio pasticcio era il tizio con cui la salma si vedeva sempre quando ero io ad uscire con cialtry. uno sfigatone un po' arrogante con l'aurea della personalità pubblica. ma sfigatone resta. uno di quelli che vanno in america latina una volta l'anno per...


----------



## Rebecca (17 Settembre 2007)

provo con la camomilla


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Settembre 2007)

*1*



Rita ha detto:


> senti campanellino...
> il mio pensiero felice mi ha mollata sola con un bicchiere in mano.
> c'è da dire che ha mollato là anche il suo amico ciccio pasticcio a cui aveva detto al telefono di raggiungerlo.
> poi questo amico è arrivato al bar dove la salma stava con una mezza pazza e si è seduto con loro presentando il tizio che stava con lui *("piasciere grunnio"). *
> per la cronaca ciccio pasticcio era il tizio con cui la salma si vedeva sempre quando ero io ad uscire con cialtry. uno sfigatone un po' arrogante con l'aurea della personalità pubblica. ma sfigatone resta. uno di quelli che vanno in america latina una volta l'anno per...
















































non resisto!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Settembre 2007)

*...*



Rita ha detto:


> provo con la camomilla


...ti lascio le mie firme per meditazione...


----------



## Rebecca (17 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...ti lascio le mie firme per meditazione...


ok e l'unico goal che di sicuro non si fa è quello che non si tira...


----------



## Rebecca (17 Settembre 2007)

ho finito la camomilla


----------



## Rebecca (17 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> ho finito la camomilla


non nel senso che l'ho bevuta.
nel senso che non ne ho.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Settembre 2007)

*Esatto*



Rita ha detto:


> ok e l'unico goal che di sicuro non si fa è quello che non si tira...


L'importatante non è vincere ..ma partecipare...


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> ok e l'unico goal che di sicuro non si fa è quello che non si tira...


Meglio concentrarsi sulla prima , rita!!


----------



## Rebecca (17 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Meglo concentrarsi sulla prima , rita!!


ok, ma io ho finito la camomilla


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> ok, ma io ho finito la camomilla


Ninna nanna ninna ohhhh...questa paperetta a chi la do....se la do alla befana... se la tiene una settimana... se la do all'uomo nero (che sceglieremo fuori da Topolinia . nrd) se la tiene un anno intero....

Ninna nanna ninna ohhhhhhhhh.....


----------



## Rebecca (17 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ninna nanna ninna ohhhh...questa paperetta a chi la do....se la do alla befana... se la tiene una settimana... *se la do all'uomo nero (che sceglieremo fuori da Topolinia . nrd) se la tiene un anno intero....*
> 
> Ninna nanna ninna ohhhhhhhhh.....


e dopo cosa fa, mi tradisce con la befana?


----------



## Old Diana (17 Settembre 2007)

Uffa neanche io ho sonno!
Avete un rimedio anche per me?
E io nn ce l'ho mai avuta la camomilla!


----------



## Rebecca (17 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Uffa neanche io ho sonno!
> Avete un rimedio anche per me?
> E io nn ce l'ho mai avuta la camomilla!


per favore nel mio thread metti le vocali... se no ti arriva una cmmll.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Settembre 2007)

*muoio*



Rita ha detto:


> e dopo cosa fa, mi tradisce con la befana?


----------



## Old Diana (17 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> per favore nel mio thread metti le vocali... se no ti arriva una cmmll.


ok, ma se metto le vocali voglio anche la ninna nanna di fedi..senza la parte con la befana pero`.


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Settembre 2007)

*Miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii....*



Rita ha detto:


> e dopo cosa fa, mi tradisce con la befana?


 








































    Io crollo...lo so..lo sento.. nun ce la posso fa!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Settembre 2007)

*chiiiii?*



Rita ha detto:


> per favore nel mio thread metti le vocali... se no ti arriva una cmmll.


una cammella?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Settembre 2007)

*Ma*

...se non si dorme si regredisce così?


----------



## Old Diana (17 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> una cammella?


P/R stasera stai dando proprio il meglio di te!


----------



## Rebecca (17 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


 
"Muoio?"
Ti prego no... basta salme!


----------



## Rebecca (17 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io crollo...lo so..lo sento.. nun ce la posso fa!!!


ce la devi fa'. è il tuo lavoro socialmente utile....
su, su...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Settembre 2007)

*...*



Rita ha detto:


> "Muoio?"
> Ti prego no... basta salme!


...però piacciono ...forse credono di essere il Principe Azzurro con Biancaneve


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Settembre 2007)

*Vabbuò...*

Allora, per tutte:

Ninna nanna, ninna oh,
questo bimbo a chi lo do?
Se lo do alla Befana,
se lo tiene una settimana.
Se lo do all'uomo nero,
se lo tiene un anno intero.
Se lo do al gatto mammone
me lo mangia in un boccone.
Ninna nanna, ninna oh,
questo bimbo a chi lo do?
Lo darò alla sua mamma
che lo metta a far la nanna. 
Ninna nanna, ninna oh, 
questo bimbo a chi lo do?
Ninna nanna, ninna oh,
questo bimbo lo terrò. 

Contente??? NOTTEEEEEE !!! 




Ps. Guai a chi commenta eh! Ero più bravo ad improvvisarle...e poi ...son giù di allenamento!!


----------



## Old Diana (17 Settembre 2007)

vabbe` io mi sa che mi prendo a botte in testa e mi obbligo a dormire! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Notte ragazzi..buon deliramento!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Settembre 2007)

*Brava*



Diana ha detto:


> vabbe` io mi sa che mi prendo a botte in testa e mi obbligo a dormire!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ci dovremmo provare anche noi ...basta trovare un pensiero felice...


----------



## Old Diana (17 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ci dovremmo provare anche noi ...basta trovare un pensiero felice...


Se ci riusciamo voliamo tutti insieme appassionatamente verso l'isola che non c'e`? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Dai sono sicura che se ci sforziamo qualcosa troviamo..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Settembre 2007)

*Ci provo*



Diana ha detto:


> Se ci riusciamo voliamo tutti insieme appassionatamente verso l'isola che non c'e`?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi impegno


----------



## Rebecca (17 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ci dovremmo provare anche noi ...basta trovare un pensiero felice...


 
felicità..
è la grugno che sbaglia tutta la tinta la felicità...
è cialtrino che esplode con un cerino la felicità...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Settembre 2007)

*fantastica!*



Rita ha detto:


> felicità..
> è la grugno che sbaglia tutta la tinta la felicità...
> è cialtrino che esplode con un cerino la felicità...


----------



## Rebecca (17 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


è l'uomo del monte che sbatte la fronte la felicità felicità


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Settembre 2007)

*Pure io...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi impegno


Un ghiacciaio colorato di rosso dal tramonto???

Le stelle di notte nel buio del deserto??

Tenere sul petto tuo/a figlio/a di poche settimane che ronfa?? (Ok, Diana...un pò prematuro per te...ma...provaci!)

Vi prego...tutto...fuorchè...un uomo o una donna!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Settembre 2007)

*magnifico!*



Rita ha detto:


> è l'uomo del monte che sbatte la fronte la felicità felicità


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Settembre 2007)

*Hai ragione*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Un ghiacciaio colorato di rosso dal tramonto???
> 
> Le stelle di notte nel buio del deserto??
> 
> ...


Seriamente...


----------



## Old Diana (17 Settembre 2007)

La sveglia che suona domattina alle 8? 
Magari non sara` proprio un pensiero` felice ma mi sembra una buona motivazione per tutti..


----------



## Rebecca (17 Settembre 2007)

non mi volete bene
allora me ne vo' a dormi'
(forse)


----------



## Rebecca (17 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> La sveglia che suona domattina alle 8?
> Magari non sara` proprio un pensiero` felice ma mi sembra una buona motivazione per tutti..


allora sono più motivata perchè la mia suona alle 6.45.


----------



## Old Diana (17 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> allora sono più motivata perchè la mia suona alle 6.45.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Settembre 2007)

*già*



Rita ha detto:


> allora sono più motivata perchè la mia suona alle 6.45.


Anche la mia! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Però ...mi faceva ridere...


----------



## Old Diana (17 Settembre 2007)

Notte ragazze, grazie di avermi tenuto compagnia fin ora.
Un abbraccio

p.s.giuro che sta volta vado sul serio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Settembre 2007)

*davvero*

Buonanotte


----------



## Rebecca (18 Settembre 2007)

*e se*

e se uno si sveglia alle cinque del mattino pensando a "piasciere grunnio?"


----------



## Rebecca (18 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> e se uno si sveglia alle cinque del mattino pensando a "piasciere grunnio?"


che stress essere "1 utente".
provo ad andare a dormire


----------



## Verena67 (18 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> e se uno si sveglia alle cinque del mattino pensando a "piasciere grunnio?"



Tu Rita sei la Bridget Jones de noantri 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio e BUONGIORNO PIMPE!! (E PIMPI)


----------



## Bruja (18 Settembre 2007)

*Verena .......*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Tu Rita sei la Bridget Jones de noantri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buona giornata a te ed a tutti....!
Ma dico io, Rita possibile che la tua giornata sia cadenzata da pensieri che devono per forza essere rivolti a quella donna? Se avesse avuto voglia di darti il tormento, meglio di come ci riesci tu non avrebbe saputo fare.  Lasciala alle sue faccende quotidiane, o non crederai che per lei la vita sia un tappeto di fiori!!!??? Tutti abbiamo le nostre rognette, lei non fa eccezione, e non è detto che avere "quello" che ha la renda felice.
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Settembre 2007)

*Però*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Tu Rita sei la Bridget Jones de noantri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...però Bridget poi lo trova quel che vuole!!!


----------



## Grande82 (18 Settembre 2007)

sì, bridget lo trova quando si rende conto che non è quello che stava cercando....


----------



## La Lupa (18 Settembre 2007)

Già già.
Rita finirà per innamorarsi di un nano da giardino.

Mammolo, magari.


----------



## Grande82 (18 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Già già.
> Rita finirà per innamorarsi di un nano da giardino.
> 
> Mammolo, magari.
































brontolo, no?


----------



## Bruja (18 Settembre 2007)

*Bah...*



Grande82 ha detto:


> brontolo, no?


 
Uno o l'altro, purchè lo possa condividere con qualcuno, ormai non è più abituata a gestire un uomo tutto suo..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Rebecca (18 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> *Uno o l'altro, purchè lo possa condividere con qualcuno*, ormai non è più abituata a gestire un uomo tutto suo.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sai che ridere...


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Settembre 2007)

*Ritolaaaaaaaaa*



Rita ha detto:


> Sai che ridere...


Rita,chi ha scritto quella cassata della tua seconda firma? 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Mandacelo con un  eurostar.

Cappittooo mi hai?!!!


----------



## Rebecca (18 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Rita,chi ha scritto quella cassata della tua seconda firma?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vabbè, era per contrasto... Nel senso che io il sangue freddo proprio non ce l'ho, perchè mi fregano i sentimenti


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Vabbè, era per contrasto... Nel senso che io il sangue freddo proprio non ce l'ho, perchè mi fregano i sentimenti


Lo sapevo che era qui che volevi parare...
Non sono i sentimenti a fregarci...ma in questo momento di calo glicemico non so dirti nemmeno cosa sia.


Vado di là e mi tuffo in un gelato...poi forse, ritornerò a sragionare...



ci ho la forza di una zanzara stasera.


----------



## Rebecca (18 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Lo sapevo che era qui che volevi parare...
> Non sono i sentimenti a fregarci...ma in questo momento di calo glicemico non so dirti nemmeno cosa sia.
> 
> 
> ...


Se sei come quella zanzara rompi che mi ha tenuta sveglia una notte... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Vorrei tuffarmi nel gelato anche io, ma c'ho il frigo vuoto...


----------



## Verena67 (19 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Lo sapevo che era qui che volevi parare...
> Non sono i sentimenti a fregarci...ma in questo momento di calo glicemico non so dirti  .


 
..le nostre fragilità?!
(di donne di solito forti)

Bacio!


----------



## Bruja (20 Settembre 2007)

*Rita*

Battute a parte..... quanto riterrai di essere pronta e meritevole di un uomo vero e tutto per te, credo che inizierai a vedere diradarsi i tuoi problemi.
Tu dici che di solito stai bene con te stessa..... tutto sommato ti piaci, e dunque perchè non cerchi di farti felice senza code, impicci e mezzi servizi?
Non voglio essere facilona, ma sono certa che c'è la persona giusta per te, solo non devi perdere tempo con i "perdigiorno" che hanno già impegni in proprio.
Io ci spero e ti auguro che la volta buona sia vicina.
Bruja


----------



## Rebecca (21 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Battute a parte..... quanto riterrai di essere pronta e meritevole di un uomo vero e tutto per te, credo che inizierai a vedere diradarsi i tuoi problemi.
> Tu dici che di solito stai bene con te stessa..... tutto sommato ti piaci, e dunque perchè non cerchi di farti felice senza code, impicci e mezzi servizi?
> Non voglio essere facilona, ma sono certa che c'è la persona giusta per te, solo non devi perdere tempo con i "perdigiorno" che hanno già impegni in proprio.
> Io ci spero e ti auguro che la volta buona sia vicina.
> Bruja


 
Ciao Bru'.
Io non è che non creda in me... Non credo nella statistica...


----------



## La Lupa (21 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Ciao Bru'.
> Io non è che non creda in me... *Non credo nella statistica..*.


A me stan sui sanbernardi le statistiche, ma in questo caso sbagli.

Io l'ho invocate per anni... era una questione di grandi numeri... statisticamente prima o poi lo dovevo imbroccare quello che ce la faceva.


----------



## Rebecca (21 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> A me stan sui sanbernardi le statistiche, ma in questo caso sbagli.
> 
> Io l'ho invocate per anni... era una questione di grandi numeri... statisticamente prima o poi lo dovevo imbroccare quello che ce la faceva.


Allora suggerisci i grandi numeri?


----------



## La Lupa (21 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Allora suggerisci i grandi numeri?


Bè... pensavo di esser sempre stata chiara!


----------



## Rebecca (21 Settembre 2007)

Io sto messa così:
- da una parte penso che non sia una bella cosa tirarla fuori così, tanto per farle prendere aria;
- dall'altra, con tanta clausura alle spalle, mi vien da dire ecccheccavolo.... qualche volta così per sfizio... ma poi mi sentirei in colpa... mi sento in colpa a uscire con basettoni nei confronti di narcy, pensa un po'...


----------



## Grande82 (21 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Io sto messa così:
> - da una parte penso che non sia una bella cosa tirarla fuori così, tanto per farle prendere aria;
> - dall'altra, con tanta clausura alle spalle, mi vien da dire ecccheccavolo.... qualche volta così per sfizio... ma poi mi sentirei in colpa... mi sento in colpa a uscire con basettoni nei confronti di narcy, pensa un po'...


tesoro, invece a me viene da dire: ma con cialtry, quando l'hai tirata fuori per dimostarre ceh la sua storia con grugno non era superiore a quella con la moglie o alla vostra, non l'hai tirata fuori per farle prendere aria? Anche se quell'aria la conosceva già..... anzi, proprio per quello era da evitare!


----------



## Rebecca (21 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> tesoro, invece a me viene da dire: ma con cialtry, quando l'hai tirata fuori per dimostarre ceh la sua storia con grugno non era superiore a quella con la moglie o alla vostra, non l'hai tirata fuori per farle prendere aria? Anche se quell'aria la conosceva già..... anzi, proprio per quello era da evitare!












ma se è aria nota mi sembre meno "grave". e poi un tentativo di riacchiappo c'era. mica lo sapevo che si era separato e era andato a viverci assieme. in quel caso non credo l'avrei fatto...


----------



## Grande82 (21 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> *ma se è aria nota mi sembre meno "grave".* e poi un tentativo di riacchiappo c'era. mica lo sapevo che si era separato e era andato a viverci assieme. in quel caso non credo l'avrei fatto...


ti sembra!
Invece mi sa che quasi quasi penso che è più grave............ non so................ vabbè, alla fine è andata come è andata. 
Ricorda che ti puoi fare tutte le paranoie delmondo, ma la gente comunque chiacchiera, mmagina, ricama e inventa, quindi le paranoie limitano solo te e non ti danno nulla se non ansie. 
Fai solo ma sempre quello che ti senti.
Le vuoi far prendere aria? E che male c'è?
non gliela vuoi dare? Bene, ma deve partire da te non da quello che narcy potrebbe pensare se....
E così via!
Bacinotto


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Settembre 2007)




----------



## Bruja (21 Settembre 2007)

*Rita*

Non è che devi metterti con chiunque, anche perchè questa pratica quasi già ci sarebbe.... quelli che hai frequentato fino ad ora non erano certo eccelsi, piuttosto di cambiare aria e di frequentare le persone senza le aspettative un po' troppo da "fatto di cronaca".
Se una persona ti piace, magari sbagli ancora, ma evita di fare indagini, tanto se ti inganna o mente lo capiresti alla svelta e non è che una si innamora dopo tre nanosecondi.... prendili solo come amici inizialmente, è la sola via per testare la loro credibilità.
Insomma hai anni ed esperienza per riconoscere un tombeur da una persona normale.... e se riesci ad uscire dalla spirale sdella seduzione di quelli che se non hanno problemi non vanno bene... forse trovi qualche via d'uscita.
Temo che tu debba cambiare abitudini per cambiare tipologia di persone, ma nella tua città pare sia quasi impossibile.
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non è che devi metterti con chiunque, anche perchè questa pratica quasi già ci sarebbe.... quelli che hai frequentato fino ad ora non erano certo eccelsi, piuttosto di cambiare aria e di frequentare le persone senza le aspettative un po' troppo da "fatto di cronaca".
> *Se una persona ti piace, magari sbagli ancora, ma evita di fare indagini, tanto se ti inganna o mente lo capiresti alla svelta e non è che una si innamora dopo tre nanosecondi.... prendili solo come amici inizialmente, è la sola via per testare la loro credibilità.*
> *Insomma hai anni ed esperienza per riconoscere un tombeur da una persona normale.... e se riesci ad uscire dalla spirale sdella seduzione di quelli che se non hanno problemi non vanno bene... forse trovi qualche via d'uscita.*
> Temo che tu debba cambiare abitudini per cambiare tipologia di persone, ma nella tua città pare sia quasi impossibile.
> Bruja


Dici!?!?


----------



## Bruja (21 Settembre 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Dici!?!?


Io credo di sì, non guardare la pregresso che è in vizio di forma.... ormai dovrebbe avere la prudenza ficcata in testa con il martello del buon senso. 
Io voglio sperarlo, e tuu chiudi quella boccaccia!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Guarda che non ti auguro buon w.e. sai....!!!
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io credo di sì, non guardare la pregresso che è in vizio di forma.... ormai dovrebbe avere la prudenza ficcata in testa con il martello del buon senso.
> Io voglio sperarlo, e tuu chiudi quella boccaccia!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Tienlo da parte per un altro w.e., questo non lo vedo proprio proprio ..buono!


----------

